# Five letter words



## Fredeke

How about a game?

I submit a five letter word, and you make it an acronym for a five-word phrase or sentence.
Then you propose a new word for the next player.

For example:
WHALE -> We Have A Lovely Earth
SOUND -> Serious Operators Use No Dials

Play as many turns as you like, just don't reply to yourself.

Your turn: *MIKES* -> ... ?


----------



## CGR

Here ya go:

Musical Ignoramuses Kill Every Society.

*CRUMB*


----------



## Hywel

I'll join in...

Creative Recipies Underly Magnificent Baking

TIRED


----------



## Michel Simons

This Is Really Excruciatingly Difficult.

*PAUSE*


----------



## Fredeke

Ping Any Unsecured Server Endlessly

*CABLE*


----------



## CGR

Creepy Artists Become Less Exciting

*BLANK*


----------



## Stringtree

Be Less Acrimonious. Now Kiss.

SPEND


----------



## cuttime

Stereo Panning Engineer Needs Dongle

PRIVY


----------



## Stringtree

Potamogeton richardsonii is very yummy. 

CLADE


----------



## cuttime

Collaboration Linked Across Decades Ends

ZEBRA


----------



## Stringtree

Zeta Epsilon broke rules again.

tryst


----------



## Technostica

The randy yeti’s sinuous tongue

TALIESIN


----------



## brenneisen

T he
A greement
L ies
I n using words with
E xpressed,
S pecific and
I ndicated
N umber of letters

(I bent the rules but you did it first)

CINCO


----------



## Technostica

Crescendos invoke nuanced cochlear ovations.

FIVES.


----------



## dzilizzi

Four inputs versus eight syncs

Not sure I'm any good at this. 

BLINK


----------



## sIR dORT

Buds Like Icecream Not Kale

HANDS


----------



## Kony

Hannibal ate nine dead souls

BORED


----------



## Stringtree

Bring orange radio. Emergency, dammit!

THUMP


----------



## dzilizzi

Top Hats Universally Make Plays

BELOW


----------



## Michel Simons

Damn, dzilizzi beat me to it...

Best English Language Ornithology Work

AUDIO


----------



## Kony

A u-turn diversion in Oslo

DODGE


----------



## CGR

Decidedly Odd Deluded Guitar Exhibitionist

FAKED


----------



## Fredeke

Diurnal Owls Don't Get Excited

[EDIT: Argh, it's better this way: Don't Overreact. Don't Get Excited. ]

ROBOT


----------



## CGR

Fredeke said:


> Diurnal Owls Don't Get Excited
> 
> ROBOT



Beat ya to it Fredeke - keep up!


----------



## Fredeke

CGR said:


> FAKED


Fracking Ain't Killing Enough Deer

BATCH


----------



## Michel Simons

Fredeke said:


> Fracking Ain't Killing Enough Deer
> 
> BATCH



Be Attentive Towards Christian Henson

BEAKS

Edit:
It probably should have been either "Be Attentive To..." or "Behave Attentively Towards...". English is difficult lengwitch...


----------



## Technostica

Buy every Albion, Krishna stated.

YOGIS.


----------



## dzilizzi

Yes, Orange Giants Infest Saturn.

OTHER


----------



## Fredeke

Osbournes Tends Having Extensive Reruns

ROBOT


----------



## mikeh-375

relinquish obstinate bourees and toccatas

MINIM


----------



## Fredeke

Many Incarnations Negate Inner Misery

ANGEL


----------



## dzilizzi

Anglers Never Get Enough Line.

CLOCK


----------



## Fredeke

Creative Liberals Oppose Curt Kisses

MACHO


----------



## CGR

Monkeys Always Chuck Hot Oranges

FLINT


----------



## Stringtree

Funk like I never tasted.

YUCKY


----------



## Loïc D

You Used Clunky Keyboard Yesterday

My turn:

MERDE


----------



## angeruroth

My Emotional Reverb Died Emotionally

PIANO


----------



## Michel Simons

angeruroth said:


> My Emotional Reverb Died Emotionally
> 
> PIANO



Predictably I Am No Oracle

QUEEN


----------



## Fredeke

Quests Usually Expire Ending Nowhere

NINJA


----------



## angeruroth

N Is Not Jaeger Anyway

VIOLA


----------



## mikeh-375

Virtually Impossible, Option - Load Auto-tune.....(sorry violas).. 

SCALE


----------



## Fredeke

mikeh-375 said:


> Virtually Impossible, Option - Load Auto-tune.....(sorry violas)..
> 
> SCALE


Sorry Can't Absolve Lazy Execution

ERECT


----------



## angeruroth

Eagerness Returns, Expect Compositional Turmoil

SLEEP


----------



## Kony

Some like eating eels pickled

BRIEF


----------



## Technostica

Bright reverb induces electronic flagellation.

SPANK.


----------



## clisma

So, Pandas are NOT kinky?

LIFTS


----------



## Technostica

Liquorice is for the saintly.

CHEWS.


----------



## Stringtree

Christian Henson exists within Spitfire. 

*TOAST*


----------



## sIR dORT

Ties Overestimate Annual Street Traps

CRAVE


----------



## Gerbil

Children reject analog virtual engine

CANDY


----------



## Michel Simons

Gerbil said:


> Children reject analog virtual engine
> 
> CANDY



Can Anyone Not Dig Yes

GLOBE


----------



## angeruroth

Michel Simons said:


> Can Anyone Not Dig Yes
> 
> GLOBE


Good Luck On Being Excellent

FLUTE


----------



## Fredeke

Faun Lurking Under The Elms

PANDA


----------



## Michel Simons

Fredeke said:


> Faun Lurking Under The Elms
> 
> PANDA



People Are Naturally Dumm Animals

SLEEP


----------



## Polkasound

Software Line Eliminates Engineers, Producers _(a headline we hope to never see)_

TRIPS


----------



## Michel Simons

This Really Is Pretty Simple

TOKEN


----------



## Fredeke

Tasers Often Kill - Except Nationals

TRUCK


----------



## Technostica

Trendy Reverb uplifts cool Karlheinz.

SPACE.


----------



## Fredeke

So Pissed At Crazy Euros

BLUES


----------



## dzilizzi

Fredeke said:


> So Pissed At Crazy Euros
> 
> BLUES


Bad Lines Undoes Excellent Sayings

STORY


----------



## angeruroth

dzilizzi said:


> Bad Lines Undoes Excellent Sayings
> 
> STORY


Sounds, Tunes Or Rithms... Yummy!

DREAM


----------



## cuttime

Dark Royals Exude Animal Magnetism

DELTA


----------



## Technostica

Did Elgar love tonal anomalies?

BEARD.


----------



## angeruroth

Technostica said:


> Did Elgar love tonal anomalies?
> 
> BEARD.


Be Elgar And Respond, Dammit!

XANAX

Edit: Hmm, maybe that's not a valid word... If that's the case, EXACT


----------



## Kony

Xerox as new as Xanadu

CELLO


----------



## Technostica

Cupid’s Ebow loves long Ostinatos.

ARROW.


----------



## angeruroth

A rithm roams on wisdom.

ZEBRA


----------



## Technostica

Zany echoes bamboozle Roman amphitheatre. 

FLOYD.


----------



## sIR dORT

Flamjams Like Old Year Dogs

CRAPS


----------



## Kony

Caspian really are Performance Samples

THANK


----------



## Stringtree

Take his anklung. Now knock.

SUDAN


----------



## Kony

Shouldn't underestimate damaging a nuke

SWARM


----------



## Technostica

Stevie’s whammy amplified relativity majorly.

STRAT.


----------



## Kony

Starting to realise after time

BALLS


----------



## Fredeke

Balls Are Loading Large Scrotum.

Ok, you asked for it: DICKS


----------



## Kony

Ducks in corn kernel soup

BRAVE


----------



## mikeh-375

Big Rallentandos Are Very Exhausting

SAMBA

(@Fredeke, I'd say this has the potential to become THE bigget thread in VI-C history.)...very amusing so far.


----------



## G_Erland

Seedy Alpha Male Builds Army 

CURVY


----------



## Kony

Can't understand rich verbose Yankees

MUSIC


----------



## angeruroth

Kony said:


> Can't understand rich verbose Yankees
> 
> MUSIC


My Unique Sound Is Changing

VITAL


----------



## Manaberry

Very Interesting Transfer At Liverpool

SNARE


----------



## Kony

Saving North African rare elephants

CHAIN


----------



## Hywel

Capacity has again increased ninefold

CARBS


----------



## mikeh-375

Can Anyone Recall Beethoven's Sixth?

PLUTO


----------



## Gerbil

Perhaps Ludwig Understood The Orchestra

MOONS


----------



## Saxer

My Own Opinion Needs Silence

SPACE


----------



## Technostica

Shall pan all clarinets equally..

REEDS.


----------



## Kony

Reading every evening delays senility

CHAOS


----------



## angeruroth

Causing histeria and obduracy soon

ENACT


----------



## Technostica

Enya's nightly ale consumption troubles. 

PIXIE.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Paul I Xeroxed Ivan's Email.

Xerox


----------



## Michel Simons

Xanadu Excites Royal Omnipotent Xerxes

SEVER


----------



## Technostica

Silent echoes virtually escape reality.

RAMBO.


----------



## mikeh-375

Repatriate A Massive Bontempi Organ

DOLCE


----------



## Technostica

Duelling organ licks create energy.

BACON.


----------



## Michel Simons

Be Always Critical Of N

BRAIN


----------



## Saxer

Brass Resonances Are Infrequently Neglectable

HORNS


----------



## thov72

Hans Often Remotely Negotiates Spitfire (I need Grammarly)

SLASH


----------



## Technostica

Sing low and sing high. 

TENOR.


----------



## Michel Simons

The Enigmatic Nine Offer Reason

BLOOD


----------



## Stringtree

Bleat less over orchestral drivel. 

CRAIC


----------



## angeruroth

Cupid Raced An Incomplete Cadence

TEMPO


----------



## dzilizzi

Time ends mass prawn overruns

MUSIC


----------



## Stringtree

Most ugly symphonies inspire coughing.

COUGH


----------



## Kony

Can otters undergo great heat

ZEBRA


----------



## Stringtree

Zoologists, entomologists, botanists... Rotten amateurs.

CLOAK

This is getting more hits than a LABS release...


----------



## Kony

Erm, Spring is 6 letters.

Selling point really is no good

CLOSE


----------



## Fredeke

Cryogenic Laser Obliterates Several Ennemies

CHOIR


----------



## Stringtree

Counting has obvious irredeemable results. 

SPLAT


----------



## Fredeke

Some Posts Lack Afterthought Terribly

TAPED


----------



## Stringtree

Try another puerile endless diversion.

PLEAS


----------



## Fredeke

Poor Loach Exhales At Seashore
BLEAK


----------



## Kony

bright undercoat looks light yellow

ELBOW


----------



## Stringtree

Each loach belongs outta water. 

FROND


----------



## Fredeke

Stringtree said:


> Each loach belongs outta water.



Mike should add a "Bravo" reaction !

Anyway:
Fast Round, Obviously Not Dreadful

PLUCK


----------



## Stringtree

Perfectly lucid under continuing knocks.

CUTIE


----------



## Fredeke

Creatives Use Their Inner Energy

CRUMB


----------



## Stringtree

(this is delaying my brass quartet mockups)

Cretins rob uninspired members BLIND!!!!


BLIND


----------



## Fredeke

Being Late Inspires Night 'n' Day

SLACK


----------



## Stringtree

suppose laziness adds character kinetically. 

SPACE


----------



## Fredeke

Sometimes Peace Avoids Crazy Expectations

CRAZY


----------



## Stringtree

Mix on the page of non-transposing and transposing instruments. Hurts my brain. I hate the tenor clef. I lost my keys to it. Up or down. Owww.

Can reasonable aggression zest yams?

TRADE


----------



## Fredeke

Yeah I should be doing some music too.
Actually turned on the computer to check out some libs, am stuck here.

Traders Revel At Decaying Empathy

DEATH


----------



## Stringtree

No suggestion! Lose a turn!

BUGGY


----------



## Stringtree

Do end-run and try hiding. 

You edited that shizzle. 

SHAME


----------



## Fredeke

Sorry: Hurry And Messy Ethics.

BADLY


----------



## Kony

Brave adventurer dodges light yams

BRAAM


----------



## Fredeke

Booya !!! Roll And Aim Marvelously !

COUGH


----------



## Stringtree

Cough oveused under game heuristics.

NASTY


----------



## angeruroth

Not Again Succumbing To You...

YUMMY


----------



## Stringtree

Leonard Cohen: "I hit ya on the shoulder, then said, "BOOYA!" Hallelujah.... 

You're under my Mesmeric yodel.

FUDGE


----------



## Fredeke

Finally Understanding Da Game, Eureka.

YAWNS


----------



## Stringtree

You're another wastrel, nothing sensible.

POOCH


----------



## Kony

Piss off or come here

CATCH


----------



## Stringtree

Caught amateurs taking criticism horribly. 

NOPES


----------



## Fredeke

Never Omit Payment Except Spitfire's

WINKS


----------



## Stringtree

This is better than that orchestral collection that everyone peed on after having too much to drink. It certainly watered enough verdant greenery for 7 pages of posts now. 

Wanna include N? Kinda sad.

SLASH


----------



## Kony

Sugar lollies are sweet heaven

ZAIRE


----------



## Fredeke

Zorro Appears In Reboots Everywhere

ZORRO


----------



## Kony

Zorro orders roasted red oranges

BLACK


----------



## Stringtree

Beautiful loss and certain kludginess.

PEARL


----------



## Technostica

Please eat all real legumes.

SNAPE.


----------



## Fredeke

So, No Ape Pukes Ever?

BOOTS


----------



## Kony

Boris ordered Orange Tree Samples

BRAVO


----------



## Stringtree

Baboons rage at vituperous orangutans.

CHIMP


----------



## Kony

Come here if mother panics

CRAZY


----------



## Stringtree

This has to be stimulating to the mind somehow. After all, what are games?

Cannot repeat any zany yearnings.

TAKEN


----------



## Fredeke

Repeated E Proves Efficient At Times

FIVES


----------



## Stringtree

The Belgian is dazed in his Absynth afterglow.

Forget I ventured ever sillier.

SYNTH


----------



## Kony

Sometimes yelling never takes hold

TWIXT


----------



## Fredeke

So, You Noticed Too, He?

LATER
[EDIT: Ah, too late! Ignore my post]


----------



## Stringtree

Lost another turn each round. 

LOSER


----------



## Fredeke

Language Often Serves Enabling Rascals

OFTEN


----------



## Technostica

Overture for the eaten nibbles.

LAGER.


----------



## Stringtree

MMG is going to put us in our pens. 

Oh, Fredeke, take easy noodling. 

SHITE


----------



## JohnG

Let all Germans eat rutabagas.


----------



## Fredeke

@Stringtree : I though I was good but you smoke me at this


----------



## Stringtree

I'm sure he's dejected at what it's become. 

Your new word, caller? JohnG isn't composing either.


----------



## Kony

Surely Homer is too eager

TWIXT


----------



## Technostica

Telecaster will incinerate xylophone twaddle.

GRAZE.


----------



## Stringtree

You started this. You had some of the best ones. I'm just finding myself with a little idle time, avoiding the work of learning new mockup stuff. 

Robgb said he would quit this place if it weren't so addictive. I'm wi' him. 

Composing is lonely. It's nicer to start a fire and hang out with friends.


----------



## Kony

Get royalties after zany episodes

GROSS


----------



## Stringtree

Give righteous accord Zimmer's excellence.

SOAPS


----------



## Fredeke

Getting Right On Something Serious

RIGHT
(argh, missed again!) (or not?)


----------



## Stringtree

Respond in good hucking time.

TARDY


----------



## Stringtree

GOtta respond, obviously second seat. 

VIOLA


----------



## Fredeke

Tomorrows Are Rarely Done Yesterday

NORTH


----------



## Stringtree

Not on realistic time horologies. 

REACH


----------



## Fredeke

Real Epochs Are Chaotic Hopefully

SOUTH

(I'll try to get back to work after this one. Emphasis on _try_.)


----------



## Stringtree

Start orchestration under tomorrow's horizon.

BIRCH


----------



## Stringtree

Maybe we can go back to gooning over sample libraries soon? Seems so long ago. We're just Koi waiting in a dank pool waiting for the next sale to get us bumping armless and legless into each other. Thank you for your game, Belgian. You are no Poirot, but you have broken some kind of record for participation. I shudder to think if I should ever write something that gets this much attention.

FUNNY


----------



## Technostica

Bodacious Iraqi reggae cha-cha hipsters. 

REICH.


----------



## Stringtree

Oh dear.

Retract each incidence collaboration hastily.

STEVE


----------



## Technostica

Shankar's history reveals Indian noodling.

(I ignored your extra character in SHRINK which you later replaced with Steve).

ZAPPA.


----------



## sIR dORT

Zane Applies Past Performance Amusements

CABLE


----------



## Gerbil

C-Alt Beckons Loop Enable

WIRES


----------



## Kony

When igloos recede every summer

SHARK


----------



## mikeh-375

Start Haranguing All Retired Kleptomaniacs

TRILLS


----------



## Kony

Turn right in large limitless space

IGLOO


----------



## Fredeke

(funny I see we all went to bed at the same time, and are back at this before breakfast )



Stringtree said:


> Maybe we can go back to gooning over sample libraries soon? Seems so long ago. We're just Koi waiting in a dank pool waiting for the next sale to get us bumping armless and legless into each other. Thank you for your game, Belgian. You are no Poirot, but you have broken some kind of record for participation. I shudder to think if I should ever write something that gets this much attention.


Thanks. Just trying to hype up my stats 
Btw, +10 points to whoever manages to derail this thread into the drama zone 
(if you can do it in five words)

Back to business:

Interns Get Literally Owned, Obviously
FREUD


----------



## G_Erland

Frugal Reasoning Exorcise Uncanny Dreams

WASPS


----------



## Kony

When all signs point south

NOIRE


----------



## Fredeke

Not Original Is Royal Etiquette

OWNED


----------



## Saxer

Only When Needed Edit Dynamic

FORTE


----------



## Fredeke

Furious Onanists Reek Through Earmuffs

WRIST


----------



## Kony

Wake royal idiots sometime tomorrow

LAUGH


----------



## Fredeke

Loose Amish Uses Gross Hammer

NOISE


----------



## Kony

New Order in summer event

ROAST


----------



## Fredeke

Really? OK, Add Some THYME.


----------



## angeruroth

Time, Hell Yeah, Moving Early
TODAY

[LOL, nice way to boot the brain in the morning ]


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Michel Simons said:


> The Enigmatic Nine Offer Reason
> 
> BLOOD


Bald Losers Often Over Drink


----------



## Fredeke

Tampered Order Declines Atrociously, Yo !

ORDER


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Tampered Order Declines Atrociously, Yo !
> 
> ORDER


Oranges Really Dont Ever Rhyme

TOOTH


----------



## Fredeke

Three Oranges Over The Hedge

TEETH


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Three Oranges Over The Hedge
> 
> TEETH


Tell Everyone Emily Hates Tea

FREYA


----------



## Fredeke

Frequent Replying Earns You Attention

REPLY


----------



## Stringtree

Respect everyone, please. Luv y’all.

DORKY


----------



## Fredeke

Don't Overuse Racism, Know Yourself

CHINA


----------



## Stringtree

Cloudy head in night answering.

AWAKE


----------



## Fredeke

A Welcome, A Kin Elevation

ROYAL


----------



## Stringtree

Room occupants: you’re all late.

YAWNS


----------



## angeruroth

You All Win, Now Score
POINT


----------



## Kony

ProfoundSilence said:


> Tell Everyone Emily Hates Tea
> 
> FREYA


Point of order! The T is before the H in TEETH lol


----------



## ProfoundSilence

angeruroth said:


> You All Win, Now Score
> POINT


Probably out in Nancy's Tahoe


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> RIPEN
> 
> Point of order! The T is before the H in TEETH lol


oh lord, forgiveness

Thomas Edison Eats Toast Hourly

Richard Ingests Pizza Every Night

Toast


----------



## Kony

Tripping over a Sherman tank

RIPEN


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Tripping over a Sherman tank
> 
> RIPEN


I answered yours, but I'll give another since I screwed up the last one so bad. 

Riding Into Paris Excites Nelson

PARIS


----------



## Fredeke

Powerless Avatars Revel In Sorrow

HEDGE


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Poor Avatars Roll In Sorrow
> 
> HEDGE


Hades Exited Dyonisys' Garden Energetically

HADES


----------



## Fredeke

Hopefully All Deeds End Successfully

DEEDS


----------



## angeruroth

Do Everyone Expect Decent Sounds?

CRIME


----------



## Kony

Come right in my eagle

BUDGE


----------



## Fredeke

Buddy, Unsung Deeds Get Eluded

DISKS


----------



## Kony

Did I say keep singing?

EAGLE


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Did I say keep singing?
> 
> EAGLE




Every Awesome Guy Likes Ends


----------



## Fredeke

"EVERY" ?
End Very Early, Recommence Yesterday

EARLY


----------



## Stringtree

Each android requires lubrication annually.

ROBOT


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Stringtree said:


> Each android requires lubrication annually.
> 
> ROBOT


Rhythm Often Beats Off Tempo

TEMPO


----------



## Fredeke

Reagan Oughta Beat Old Trump

TRUMP (too late again - forget it)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Reagan Often Beats Old Trump
> 
> TRUMP (too late again - forget it)


Turtles Recycle Used Mangled Plastic

TURTLE


----------



## Fredeke

Tyranny Usually Relents... To Little Evidence

PLUGS


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Tyranny Usually Relents... To Little Evidence
> 
> PLUGS


Apparently I cannot count letters.

Poor Luigi usually gets smashed

Count


----------



## Fredeke

Creative Overreach: Unable Not To

REACH


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Creative Overreach: Unable Not To
> 
> REACH


Respond Emergency Anne's Chest Hurts 

CHEST


----------



## angeruroth

Century Horns Enact Sound Testing

CLAPS


----------



## Fredeke

Choirs Hate Ending Symphonies Triumphantly

ENDED (too late again - wake up fred)


----------



## Fredeke

angeruroth said:


> CLAPS


Choir Lacks Appetite Post Symphony

LACKS


----------



## angeruroth

L A Can Keep Swelling
TRUTH


----------



## Fredeke

Tethering Ropes Under Trojan Horse
ROPES


----------



## Kony

ripe oranges potentially ends scurvy

BREAD


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> ripe oranges potentially ends scurvy
> 
> BREAD


Bed Room Entertainment Always Dissapoints

QUICK 👉😎👉


----------



## Fredeke

Quality, Unarguably, Is Creative Know-how

ABOVE


----------



## Kony

A bit of violent energy

BELOW


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Quality, Unsurprisingly, Is Creative Knowledge
> 
> ABOVE


Atrium Brusing Or Ventricular Embolism

edit, I suck 



Kony said:


> A bit of violent energy
> 
> BELOW



Boring Elderly Looking Out Windows 

ELDER


----------



## Fredeke

Best Enact Live Ovation Wonderfully

UNDER


----------



## Kony

United Nations declares emergency response

TABLA


----------



## Fredeke

Tablas Are Boring, Lest Awesome

HORSE


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> United Nations declares emergency response
> 
> TABLA


Tasha Admires Bolvar Looking Awesome

TASHA


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Tablas Are Boring, Lest Awesome
> 
> HORSE



Hold on Real Strong Erica

@erica-grace
GRACE


----------



## Kony

TASHA - Taking a s*** has advantages

NEIGH


----------



## Fredeke

Kony said:


> TASHA - Taking a s*** has advantages
> NEIGH



Not Everywhere. In Garage Hold (it).

CHEAT


----------



## angeruroth

Come Here, Elephant, And Talk

CHAIR


----------



## Gerbil

Chunky Hats Actually Irritate Ramblers

QUEEN


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Gerbil said:


> Rate Ones You Actually Like
> 
> QUEEN




Quality Universities evidently educate Novices

VICES


----------



## Kony

Vivid ideas come every Sunday

VIVID


----------



## angeruroth

Virtue Is Volatile, If Doable

TEACH


----------



## Technostica

Tetchy evangelists ate curried humous. 

APPLE.


----------



## Uiroo

All people praise lasting effort.

GUIDE


----------



## Technostica

Glass umbrellas involve detailed engineering. 

GLASS.


----------



## Kony

Great L A Scoring Strings

DRINK


----------



## angeruroth

Do Robots Imagine Naked Kangaroos?

DRUNK


----------



## Technostica

Do replicants urinate near Kansas?

DECKS.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Technostica said:


> Do replicants urinate near Kansas?
> 
> DECKS.



Didn't Even Check Kevin's Statement

CHECK


----------



## Kony

Cow herds eat cold kale

SHAKE


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Cow herds eat cold kale
> 
> SHAKE



Sodium Hydroxide Accelerates Kenetic Energy

RADON


----------



## Kony

Return after dawn or noon

BORON


----------



## angeruroth

Bury Other Reasons Or None

OTHER


----------



## Fredeke

Obsessives Tend Having Erectile Reactions

STICK


----------



## Kony

Saccharine tune is cheap k-pop

BAFTA


----------



## angeruroth

Be A Friend To All

CARVE


----------



## Fredeke

Boring As F*ck, That's All
DRAMA
(Oops!)


----------



## Kony

angeruroth said:


> Be A Friend To All
> 
> CARVE


Cars and roads violate everyone

KOOKY


----------



## Fredeke

Krishna Offers Orienting Knowledgeable Yogi

DRAMA


----------



## Technostica

Dr Richter aides medical assassins.

PEACE.


----------



## angeruroth

Push, Enter And Come, Earthling

MINOR


----------



## Technostica

Minor intervals neatly obfuscate reverberations.

MAJOR.


----------



## Kony

Music artist joins organ recital

YOURS


----------



## mikeh-375

Youth Orchestra Undermines Ridiculous Score

BUGLE


----------



## Technostica

British unification graciously limits expulsions.

LIARS.


----------



## angeruroth

Leave Immediately And Return Safely

ALIEN


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Technostica said:


> British unification graciously limits expulsions.
> 
> LIARS.




Lunky Ivan Administered Real Steroids

HEAVY


----------



## Technostica

All liars in England now.

FAKES.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

angeruroth said:


> Leave Immediately And Return Safely
> 
> ALIEN


dang it, was too slow, 

All Losers Inspite Empty Nihilism

EMPTY


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Technostica said:


> All liars in England now.
> 
> FAKES.


it happened twice, I suck.

F*ck All Kyle's Energy Suppliments





ROCKS


----------



## Technostica

Regional oscillations create Kaleidoscopic surprises.

ALICE.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Technostica said:


> Regional oscillations create Kaleidoscopic surprises.
> 
> ALICE.



Alizheimers Literally Invalidates Chronological Events

EVENT


----------



## Kony

Every virus event now televised

MIDGE


----------



## Technostica

Mighty Indians decapitate Generals exquisitely. 

LOVER.


----------



## Fredeke

Love Outrageously Violates Every Rule

EVERY


----------



## angeruroth

Every Virtual Expression Reflects Youth

LOUSY


----------



## Technostica

Loveless Owls unite; solemnly yearning.

DECKS.


----------



## Fredeke

Dongs Erect Communally, Knowingly - Surprise !

RULER


----------



## angeruroth

Remember: Unreasonable Laws Expel Rulers.

YOUTH


----------



## Fredeke

Your Oven Ushers Toasted Hybrids

USHER


----------



## mikeh-375

Look Out, Under Sexed Youths

CANTO


----------



## mikeh-375

were trippin'over ourselves such is the excitement.


----------



## Fredeke

Indeed.

Can't Analyze Naturally Tested Opium

TRIED


----------



## angeruroth

Yup, this is a fun way to fill small lapses 

To Rule Is Emotionally Damning

OLDER


----------



## ProfoundSilence

angeruroth said:


> Yup, this is a fun way to fill small lapses
> 
> To Rule Is Emotionally Damning
> 
> OLDER



Obstructing Local Deputies Ends Roughly


Local


----------



## Fredeke

Our Lapses Dare Etching Reality

OMENS


----------



## Fredeke

...or LOCAL. Tripped again.


----------



## Technostica

Long old canals are lovely.

ADAMS


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Fredeke said:


> Our Lapses Dare Etching Reality
> 
> OMENS



Omlettes Make Edward Norton Sneeze(BONUS)




Technostica said:


> Long old canals are lovely.
> 
> ADAMS



Almond Deserts Agitate Mom's Stomach

ROAST


----------



## Gerbil

Read Only Access Silicon Tits

FILTH


----------



## angeruroth

Filthy Illusions Left The House

FRUIT


----------



## Technostica

Forlorn Rhinos unwind in therapy. 

BOWLS.


----------



## angeruroth

Bold Old Winds Love Sin

TALES


----------



## ProfoundSilence

angeruroth said:


> Bold Old Winds Love Sin
> 
> TALES



Tall Ashkenazis Like European Synagogues 

CRAMP


----------



## Saxer

Crazy Ranting About Melodies Polarizes

SONGS


----------



## Gerbil

Sibelius Owned No Gongs Sadly

POEMS


----------



## Saxer

Pitbull Owners Struck My Soul

PEACE


----------



## angeruroth

Please, Explanations Are Certainly Entertaining

TRILL

[+300 posts! @Fredeke , you certainly picked the perfect moment for this kind of game ]


----------



## Technostica

Try releasing incessant long legatos.

BOLTS.


----------



## angeruroth

Building Oboe Lines. Trying Soon.

LONGS


----------



## Gerbil

Lugansky Owns Neon Green Steinway

STACC


----------



## angeruroth

Some Tales Advise Corny Watches

QUIET


----------



## ProfoundSilence

angeruroth said:


> Some Tales Advise Corny Watches
> 
> QUIET



Queens University Opened Their Enrollment 

KRILL


----------



## angeruroth

Killing Roses Is Losing Loves

LAPSE


----------



## Technostica

Lost angels ponder sacred enchantment. 

PEARS.


----------



## BassClef

People Eat At Restaurants Selectively

CRUMBS


----------



## mikeh-375

angeruroth said:


> Please, Explanations Are Certainly Entertaining
> 
> TRILL
> 
> [+300 posts! @Fredeke , you certainly picked the perfect moment for this kind of game ]


we are at the repeating stage...…(me, page 9 with a bonus 's')


----------



## angeruroth

@BassClef 
Carefully Recount Using Metrics Before Submitting 

@mikeh-375 
RIGHT


----------



## Technostica

Revered Incas get hospitable treatment.

DRONE.


----------



## Kony

Do royals own northern England?

PULSE


----------



## jon wayne

Please Use Less Sarcasm, Europeans

SCALE


----------



## Fredeke

Sarcasm Can't Avail Largest Expectations

BROWN


----------



## Kony

Beware roaming ostriches will nip

QUALM


----------



## BassClef

Between robins or wrens... nightingales!

CLOCK


----------



## jon wayne

BassClef said:


> Between robins or wrens... nightingales!
> 
> CLOCK


Queens usually act like mother

ELBOW


----------



## Kony

Every little boy owns warcraft

QUAIL


----------



## Fredeke

Quarantines Upset Asian Inhabitants Lately

TIPSY


----------



## Kony

Tanks invaded Poland's streets yesterday

ZONES


----------



## Fredeke

Zen offers no enduring solution

OPTIC


----------



## jon wayne

Often, people think I compose.

WHALE


----------



## Kony

Why hasn't America left Europe?

ZIPPY


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Why hasn't America left Europe?
> 
> ZIPPY


Zena Is Probably Preparing Yogurt

LEROY


----------



## Technostica

Lena eats raisin orange Yorkies.

LEMON.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Technostica said:


> Lena eats raisin orange Yorkies.
> 
> LEMON.


Liquid Tension May Obstruct Noodles

POOLS


----------



## Technostica

Progressive oligarchs oppose lesbian shackling.

DILDO.


----------



## Stringtree

Did it lose dramatic overtones?

ZONES


----------



## Kony

Stringtree said:


> Did it lose dramatic overtones?
> 
> ZONES


Zodiac offers new entertaining solutions

FUELS


----------



## Kony

Technostica said:


> Lena eats raisin orange Yorkies.
> 
> LEMON.





ProfoundSilence said:


> Liquid Tension May Obstruct Noodles
> 
> POOLS


Erm, point of order again Mr Speaker. My learned colleague, the honourable member for Shosty, has abused the spelling system again!


----------



## Technostica

Funky undulating electro laser Soul.

JAMES.


----------



## Kony

Junkie ate my escargot supreme

CHIME


----------



## Technostica

Chords hinder immediate melodic escapism.

Minor


----------



## dzilizzi

Okay I will probably repeat something.

Mango is not orange rind

CHORD


----------



## Kony

Check headlights on road detour

SOLVE


----------



## mikeh-375

Quakers Usually Accept Individuals Liberties

QUINCE


----------



## mikeh-375

oops, trippin again.


----------



## mikeh-375

dzilizzi said:


> Okay I will probably repeat something.
> 
> Mango is not orange rind
> 
> CHORD



Chosen Harmony Or Random Dissonance

QUINCE (again)


----------



## Kony

Questions unanswered in new continuum experiment

SOLVE


----------



## Soundhound

Supernatural Orangutans Laminate Vital Evidence

Bogus


----------



## Fredeke

Being Overt Gets Us Sex

BIRTH


----------



## Gerbil

Behringer Is Really Taskmaster Hellhole

DEATH


----------



## Fredeke

Doing Everything At Trying Helps

NERVE


----------



## mikeh-375

Nearly Every Reverb Vindicates Echo

PIANO (has this been done?)


----------



## angeruroth

Piano Is Already Named, Obviously 

DODGY


----------



## Kony

Did our dog get you?

PUNKS


----------



## Fredeke

Punks Understand Nature's Keen Spirit

GREEN


----------



## angeruroth

Gruesome Roars Enthrall Egocentric Narratives

NOISE


----------



## mikeh-375

New Overture In Sex Exploitation

CUIVRE


----------



## Technostica

1. C
2. U
3. I
4. V
5. R
6. E


----------



## Kony

Can't understand if Vulcans really exist

LATTE


----------



## angeruroth

Long Articulations Tend To Evolve

SHARP


----------



## mikeh-375

Technostica said:


> 1. C
> 2. U
> 3. I
> 4. V
> 5. R
> 6. E



....one for the rules I see.....aren't we in the development section yet?


----------



## Geomir

Solitary Heroes Appreciate Rotten Potatoes.

CLOUD


----------



## Kony

Clever lesson over unusual drama

BARKS


----------



## mikeh-375

But Are Rickety Kneecaps Stable????

SLURS


----------



## angeruroth

Sentimental Longings Unite Rare Souls

BEING


----------



## Kony

Blended eggplant is new garnish

CREAM


----------



## Fredeke

Criers Rate Emotion Above Most

KEVIN


----------



## angeruroth

Klingons Expect Visitors Ignominiously Naked

VISIT


----------



## Technostica

VI-C is supporting intern taxidermy. 

SUGAR.


----------



## dzilizzi

Singing ultimately gets a rise

PRICE

Note - you didn't want my first phrase LOL!


----------



## sIR dORT

People Realize Ice Creates Equilibrium

MARCH


----------



## artomatic

Massive Alarm Reaching Corona Hysteria

CHILL


----------



## Technostica

Chillis have infinite lethal liability. 

ROGAN.


----------



## Kony

Really old girls are nice

BLOOD


----------



## angeruroth

Be Less Obscure, Or Don't.

CONGA


----------



## Fredeke

Carry On Notorious Geriatric Antics

APRIL


----------



## Soundhound

Always Preorder Ratatouille In Lourdes

TWIST


----------



## angeruroth

The Win Is Simply Misleading.

DRUGS


----------



## Soundhound

Twism? Can we get a ruling here?!?!


----------



## dzilizzi

The Wine Is Simply Terrible

Then I would go with the DRUGS


----------



## Stringtree

"Dear, ring Uncle Gus stat."

CODED


----------



## dzilizzi

Can't order decent eclair donuts

DONUT


----------



## Technostica

Descending ostinatos not ultimately terrible.

PEACH.


----------



## cuttime

Passed Examination, All Components Here.

VIVID


----------



## Kony

Verdi in Vienna in December 

BLUFF


----------



## Fredeke

Bees Lurk Under Five Figs

ATARI


----------



## mikeh-375

A Terrible And Rare Imposition.

FORTE


----------



## Kony

From outer rim to Earth

SNOUT


----------



## Stringtree

Samples? Nutrition? Oh, urgent test.

GASES


----------



## dzilizzi

Stringtree said:


> Samples? Nutrition? Urgent test.
> 
> GASES


Missing an O?

Guys and spouses everywhere supping

SPANK


----------



## Stringtree

Submissive people are not kidding.

WHACK


----------



## Kony

Whale hunters are crazy killers

SKIDS


----------



## Fredeke

Sadly, Kids Ignore Directions. Sadly.

EIGHT


----------



## mikeh-375

Even I Get Heavy Treadmarks

ok people...try this

MEZZO


----------



## Saxer

My Eye Zooms Zero Objects

FOCAL


----------



## Kony

mikeh-375 said:


> MEZZO


Martians enter Zoroastrian zoos optimistically



Saxer said:


> FOCAL


Forced on course at last


HURRY


----------



## Saxer

Hurry Under Rapid Rush Yet

SPEED


----------



## angeruroth

Sound Pleasantness Ends Emotional Dereliction

MUCUS


----------



## mikeh-375

There's probably enough material in this thread for some serious thought provoking abstract poetry. Anyone fancy putting a few replies together in a stanza or two?


----------



## Kony

angeruroth said:


> MUCUS


My uncle can understand Swahili

RIZLA


----------



## Mark Stothard

Remember It's Zimmer’s Lazy Attitude

REDUX


----------



## Kony

Rocket engine discharge unleashes x-rays

GRASS


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Rocket engine discharge unleashes x-rays
> 
> GRASS





Gross Rude Austrians Smoke Stogies

Stogie

EDIT, umm Actor doesn't start with an R.


----------



## Saxer

Same Stuff Overruns Great Ideas. Ever.

OLDIE


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Saxer said:


> Same Stuff Overruns Great Ideas. Ever.
> 
> OLDIE



Old Lincoln Didn't Invent Electricity

TESLA


----------



## angeruroth

Terrible Emotions Shrink Large Appendices

SORRY


----------



## Kony

Same old R rated yarns

THING


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Same old R rated yarns
> 
> THING


That's Henry's Interesting New Game

MARIO


----------



## Kony

My auntie runs in Olympics

FISHY


----------



## angeruroth

- 'Forgive Icarus, Sun!' - He Yelled.

WINGS


----------



## sIR dORT

When Installing N, Get Support

BRASS


----------



## angeruroth

Brass Roars Against Softer Strings.

AGAIN


----------



## I like music

angeruroth said:


> Brass Roars Against Softer Strings.
> 
> AGAIN



"A Good Articulation is Needed"

VIDEO


----------



## Technostica

Vivid indie dub-step encourages orgasms.

G-SPOT.


----------



## angeruroth

Good Sir, Provoke One Today.

NOMAD


----------



## Fredeke

(nice to see new faces still joining in) _(sorry I can't say that in five words)_


----------



## dzilizzi

angeruroth said:


> Good Sir, Provoke One Today.
> 
> NOMAD


No Order Makes Angry Diners

DINER


----------



## Kony

Dinner is not escargot royale

BALLS


----------



## dzilizzi

Big Al Loves Losing Situations

WAITS


----------



## angeruroth

Why Angels Inflict This Suffering?

DEMON


----------



## sIR dORT

Don't Expect Mastery of N

ANGEL


----------



## Kony

A new Gibson Epiphone lost! 

EVERY


----------



## Stringtree

Eggplants valued, eaten yearly.

PLANT


----------



## givemenoughrope

Please let a ninny through

FILTH


----------



## angeruroth

Stringtree said:


> Eggplants valued, eaten [*rotten?*] yearly.
> 
> PLANT





givemenoughrope said:


> Please let a ninny through
> 
> FILTH


Fun Is Loosing The Head

FUNNY


----------



## sIR dORT

Fans Underestimate Nanny's Nine Years

STUDY


----------



## Technostica

Sultry tones undo defensive Yazz.

VINYL.


----------



## angeruroth

Vagrants Intimidate Narcissistic Young Lads.

SADLY


----------



## Kony

Some apples deliver low yield

SWARM


----------



## angeruroth

Some Wolves Act Roaring, Man.

SCARE


----------



## Technostica

Socrates carefully ate rare enchiladas. 

OATHS.


----------



## Kony

Old apples taste horribly sh*t

TITHE


----------



## angeruroth

Trauma Is Terrible, Haunting, Exhausting.

WOUND


----------



## Technostica

Wild onions usually need drying. 

GALES.


----------



## dzilizzi

Golf always leaves everyone silent.

SOLOS


----------



## Soundhound

Someday organs lose out seriously


----------



## Technostica

And?


----------



## sIR dORT

dzilizzi said:


> Golf always leaves everyone silent.
> 
> SOLOS


Somebody Unorthodox Loves Unorthodox Somebodies

LOGOS


----------



## giwro

Lovely Old Gators Ogle Swamps

SWAMI


----------



## BassClef

Swimmers whine and make innuendos

FORUM


----------



## Technostica

Frenetic ornamentation rarely undoes moderation.

GLASS.


----------



## BassClef

Groupies Love Assimilated Stereotypical Sirens

ANNUL


----------



## Kony

And no news unless lies

QUIET


----------



## angeruroth

Queer Undies Invite Exploration, Totally

QUEER


----------



## Kony

Quango's unseemliness elicits earnest rectitude 

DUETS


----------



## mikeh-375

Does Unique Expression Trump Samples

PULSE


----------



## Fredeke

Priest Underestimated Laic Spouse's Expectations

VALUE


----------



## angeruroth

Vouchers Are Little Unexpected Enemies

ENEMY


----------



## Kony

Each nexus equals more yield

PLUCK


----------



## angeruroth

People Like Us Can't Kill

NEVER


----------



## Stringtree

Not ever? Virus encourages re-thinking. 

(I saw somebody buying 30 packages of ground beef today. Problem is, once the zombies find out you have all that, it's pitchfork time.)

VIRUS


----------



## angeruroth

Violence Implies Remorse Ultimately Surfacing

BRAIN


----------



## Kony

Break repaired as if new

BLITZ


----------



## Technostica

Buzz Lightyear infrequently tried Zappa.

FRANK.


----------



## Kony

Future reveals a new king

LAUGH


----------



## angeruroth

Lovers Are Unique, Gorgeous Habitats

HYMNS


----------



## Technostica

Hippy yodels make nuns scream.

SCOPE.


----------



## Kony

Some couples ogle people endlessly

DWARF


----------



## angeruroth

Doll Wars Are Really Fun

GIRLS


----------



## Kony

Gibson issued redundancies last summer

DRAMA


----------



## Technostica

Drives really are major assets.

BITES.


----------



## Kony

Blunt instruments take extra sharpening

GROOM


----------



## mikeh-375

God Resists Overture On Moon

BRIDE (it had to be eh Kony)


----------



## ProfoundSilence

mikeh-375 said:


> God Resists Overture On Moon
> 
> BRIDE (it had to be eh Kony)




Bought Russian Instruments Deluxe Edition

DRIVE


----------



## Kony

Dream run in v8 engine

GEARS


----------



## SvenE

Good ears are rarely seen

GNOME


----------



## ProfoundSilence

SvenE said:


> Good ears are rarely seen
> 
> GNOME


Gmail's Not Only My Email

EMAIL


----------



## gyprock

Every Male Ape Is Likeable

LINES


----------



## Bear Market

gyprock said:


> Every Male Ape Is Likeable
> 
> LINES



Lincoln's Inebriated Niece Envies Spitfire

NIECE


----------



## angeruroth

Note Intervals Express Certain Emotions

VALUE


----------



## JEPA

Venus Apples Lay Under Earth

*MUSIC*


----------



## Kony

Mighty underworld suspect in court

LARVA


----------



## G_Erland

Loosies Are Really Valuable Assets

JERKY


----------



## ProfoundSilence

G_Erland said:


> Loosies Are Really Valuable Assets
> 
> JERKY




John Eats Rasberry Keto Yogurt

GREEK


----------



## Kony

Generous raconteur earns extra kicks

EXTRA


----------



## Fredeke

Extra X-rays Tear Reality Apart

NEXUS


----------



## Kony

Neutrons emitting x-rays undergoes singularity

LOOSE


----------



## Fredeke

Literary Ornaments Often Signal Editing

BEIGE


----------



## Technostica

Balkan Electro is grandiose, engaging.

SHIRE.


----------



## Fredeke

Sun Had Icarus Rejoin Earth

SPIKE


----------



## Kony

Sinister private investigator kills expert

SPOKE


----------



## Fredeke

Seriously Pal, Obey Kafkaesque Edicts

BINGE


----------



## Kony

Byron inspired numerous Greek epigrams

EARTH


----------



## Fredeke

Earthlings Are Really Tough Heels

EDICT

_(I wonder in how many unrelated searches this thread will pop up, with all the random words )_


----------



## JEPA

Emancipated Druids in crappy taverns...

SUNNY


----------



## Kony

Soothing unctions narcotize newlyweds yesterday

VEXES


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Soothing unctions narcotize newlyweds yesterday
> 
> VEXES


Vienna Edition Xylophone Ensemble Samples

ATMOS


----------



## Fredeke

Africans Tamed Most Of Sahara

DOLBY


----------



## angeruroth

Do Orchestrators Like Brass Yelling?

TROLL



Fredeke said:


> (I wonder in how many unrelated searches this thread will pop up, with all the random words )


Yep, we may be breaking Google a bit


----------



## Fredeke

Three Rounds Of Lame Lyrics

PEDAL


----------



## angeruroth

People Expect Dongles And Licenses.

TEARS


----------



## Kony

Tape echoes are really spacey

TRAMP


----------



## Technostica

Troubled ravers ate my puppy.

HOUND.


----------



## sIR dORT

Having Outstanding Undulations Never Disappoints

THEME


----------



## Kony

Tired hero engages mortal enemy

TRUNK


----------



## Fredeke

Thorium Reactors Use No Ketchup

ATOMS


----------



## k4music

Another Take On Mariachi Sound

Ethic


----------



## angeruroth

Eric Tried Highlighting Incredible Choruses.

WHITE


----------



## Kony

Wrecked hippy in timed experiment

BLISS


----------



## CGR

Kony said:


> Wrecked hippy in timed experiment
> 
> BLISS


Beautiful Lithuanians Ingest Steaming Spanakopita

FRANK


----------



## ProfoundSilence

CGR said:


> Beautiful Lithuanians Ingest Steaming Spanakopita
> 
> FRANK



For Real? A New Kitchen?!

SHOWS


----------



## CGR

ProfoundSilence said:


> For Real? A New Kitchen?!
> 
> SHOWS


Should Have Only Wanted Storeroom

LAMPS


----------



## mikeh-375

Luddites Are Most Probably Scared

TEAMS


----------



## CGR

mikeh-375 said:


> Luddites Are More Probably Scared
> 
> TEAMS


The Exotic Alpha Male Sang

START


----------



## angeruroth

Singing, The Alpha Recruited Them

YOUTH


----------



## CGR

angeruroth said:


> Singing, The Alpha Recruited Them
> 
> YOUTH


Yelling "Oi! Understanding Theory Hurts!"

JOKES


----------



## Kony

Jamming on Kawai emulation synths

BLUNT


----------



## angeruroth

But Lust Unfolded Nurturing Tinkers

HEAVY

Edit: "And Lust Unfolded Nurturing Tinkers" = Smartphone autocorrect


----------



## Technostica

Hidden euphoniums are vibrating yonis.

Gurus.


----------



## mikeh-375

angeruroth said:


> And Lust Unfolded Nurturing Tinkers
> 
> HEAVY



disqualified........


----------



## mikeh-375

Gods Unreasonable Representatives Upset Sinners

Balmy


----------



## Fredeke

_500 Posts !!!_

Busted At Lying Miserably Yesterday
JOKER


----------



## Technostica

Just ordered kilogram enriched reverb.

NUKES.


----------



## Fredeke

No Use Killing Endangered Species

POKER


----------



## Kony

Police officers keep eerie routine

DREAM


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Kony said:


> Police officers keep eerie routine
> 
> DREAM



Don't Ruin Every Amiable Morning

EVERY


----------



## angeruroth

Expelled, vanity ends. Remember yesterday's WORDS


----------



## JEPA

Woodwinds on rappers do SWEET


----------



## mikeh-375

@JEPA.....the games stalled....c'mon, hurry......we need a word!!!


----------



## Fredeke

mikeh-375 said:


> @JEPA.....the games stalled....c'mon, hurry......we need a word!!!


looks like he proposed a SWEET word already


----------



## angeruroth

Soon! Whip 'em envying tremors!

WHIPS


----------



## mikeh-375

Fredeke said:


> looks like he proposed a SWEET word already



oh shit yeah,....sorry @JEPA...I'll put myself in the sin bin for a few turns.


----------



## mikeh-375

ok I'm out now...

Wherefore Hagged, Inch Perfect Sausages...(I'm getting concerned...for me!!!)

CORKS


----------



## angeruroth

Come On, Return - Kids Said.

HUMAN


----------



## Soundhound

Getting neurotic over my exoskeleton


BORAT


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Soundhound said:


> Getting neurotic over my exoskeleton
> 
> 
> BORAT


which page was gnome on?

Bored Of Radish And Tomatoes

NOAML @NoamL


----------



## sIR dORT

NoamL Orders Anyone More Lettuce (????????? don't ask)

HOUND


----------



## angeruroth

Hollywood Orchestra Upgrades Need Discounts

HELLO


----------



## Soundhound

whoopsie, must have fallen into a wormhole. 



ProfoundSilence said:


> which page was gnome on?
> 
> Bored Of Radish And Tomatoes
> 
> NOAML @NoamL


----------



## Fredeke

Hey, Everyone ! Lay Low. Otherwise...

HEIST


----------



## dzilizzi

High e is staying tight

TIGHT


----------



## angeruroth

Try it, get her thong

BITES


----------



## mikeh-375

But It Threads Each Stocking

EATER


----------



## sIR dORT

Each Attempted Theme Eventually Reoccurs

SQUAT


----------



## Kony

Same quandary under another topic

QUILL


----------



## sIR dORT

Quarrelsome, Unlikeable Individuals Lack Laughter

SEVEN


----------



## Mark Stothard

See, Even VST’s Emit Noise

NOISE


----------



## Kony

No overtaking in some environments

ITALY


----------



## angeruroth

International Talent Avoids Limits, Yes

SPAIN


----------



## Fredeke

See Pal, Ain't It Neat ?

SWISS


----------



## mikeh-375

So What Is Symphonic Scoring?

COVID


----------



## angeruroth

Composing Over Vintage Ideas, Dude

LIERS


----------



## Kony

Losing in extreme running sport

SWEDE


----------



## angeruroth

Sure, Wisdom Expresses Developed Erudition

BOOKS


----------



## Technostica

Boring oboe ostinatos kill seagulls.

BIRDS.


----------



## angeruroth

Boredom, I Recall, Deepens Solitude

OCEAN


----------



## Kony

Of course elephants are nice

TUBAS


----------



## angeruroth

The Union Bested And Succeeded

UNION


----------



## Kony

United Nations is on notice

SAXON


----------



## Technostica

Swiss Army Xylophone Orchestral Neutrality. 

Clock.


----------



## angeruroth

Coronavirus lives on continuously killing.

WUHAN


----------



## Technostica

Woke umbrellas hate ass-hole nonces.

STEAM.


----------



## Kony

Sushi train eating all makizushi

PACKS


----------



## k4music

Play Any Cool Klavier Sounds

TABLA


----------



## Technostica

Tabla and Bass; ludicrously alternative. 

Sitar.


----------



## Kony

Something in the air reeks

SAROD


----------



## Technostica

Shankar's all raga orchestral dirge. 

DIRGE.


----------



## Kony

Drumming is really good experience

CURRY


----------



## mikeh-375

Congas Urged Repercussive Response Yesterday

CUMIN


----------



## Kony

Cello untuned makes irritating noise

KORMA


----------



## Technostica

Kraftwerk order Roland machines again.

Korgi.


----------



## angeruroth

Korg offers registering gear insistently

FURRY


----------



## mikeh-375

Fred Upset Rory's Rancid Yam

SPICEY


----------



## Technostica

Spock poopoed iced coffee enema.

Five.


----------



## CGR

Flatulent Imbeciles Vex Everyone . . . Period.

AUDIO


----------



## Kony

An umbrella dries inside out

BIDET


----------



## Technostica

Beautiful India digs eternal trance. 

Cauli.


----------



## mikeh-375

"Calm And Unctuous", Lilly Intoned......(don't ask why)

QUEST


----------



## angeruroth

Quarrelsome Unicorns Enforce Senseless Tribulations

TRIBE


----------



## Technostica

Trippy rhythms invite booty extravaganzas.

BOOTY.


----------



## Kony

Bring out our trusted yeti

YOUTH


----------



## Technostica

Yogic occult unorthodoxy titillates heathens. 

Cults.


----------



## Kony

Curious undulating lullaby to sing

FRODO


----------



## Fredeke

Bidet Irritates Dong Every Time

TOONS

[Oops... Forgot to refresh - just ignore me ]


----------



## angeruroth

Flutes, Reaching Out, Destroy Ocarinas
...but...
The Ocarinas Offer Nimble Sounds

CLOSE


----------



## Kony

Contrabassoon loses over second euphonium

RIVER


----------



## Technostica

Rural idealists value exploring rapids.

HIPPY.


----------



## Fredeke

Hit It, Pied Piper. Yeah.

PIPER


----------



## Technostica

Peaceful iguanas prefer enormous reefers.

STONE.


----------



## Kony

Stormy typhoon over northern Europe

BOWIE


----------



## angeruroth

Become Old With Increased Experience

ELDER


----------



## Kony

Egregious landlord demands early rent

SLAVE


----------



## dzilizzi

Send love and Valentine's everywhere 

LIGHT


----------



## Kony

Leftist intelligentsia gets hard time

STOCK


----------



## angeruroth

Sound This Old Crazy Kick

DRUMS


----------



## Technostica

Doomy riffs usually means Sabbath.

Devil.


----------



## angeruroth

Do Evil Viruses Infect Lungs?

COUGH


----------



## MisteR

Coronavirus omnipresence undermines great happiness.

GROAN


----------



## angeruroth

Gear Removes Our Anxiety Naturally

HAPPY


----------



## mikeh-375

Have All Producers Pay You....fat chance eh?

SADLY


----------



## Fredeke

Sadly All DAWs Lagged Yesterday

RADAR


----------



## Kony

Recording audio digitally attenuates reverb

PAPER


----------



## angeruroth

Play A Piano Entirely Rotten

RISKY


----------



## Technostica

Religious intolerance shocks kind Yetis.

SKANK.


----------



## Kony

Superman's karma amplifies near kryptonite

TUNES


----------



## angeruroth

To Unite Nations Enforce Sanity

TUNAS


----------



## Kony

Telecommunications united north and south

PLANK


----------



## mikeh-375

Please Lower All Naughty Knickers

BOARD


----------



## angeruroth

But Offer And Remember Decency

MANLY


----------



## Fredeke

Millenials Are No Longer Young

ROTOR


----------



## Stringtree

Redact Off-Topic Original Responses

CHEAT


----------



## Kony

Chefs hate eating aged tuna

JERKY


----------



## Stringtree

just eat really knobby yellowfin.

FISHY


----------



## Technostica

Fishing in Steve Hackett's yacht. 

Banks.


----------



## Stringtree

bitching about new kooky singer

FILLS


----------



## Technostica

Filleting Indian Longnose Lancetfish sucks.

DELHI.


----------



## Kony

Dried eel linguini halts indigestion

NOMAD


----------



## Stringtree

Never Order most Ahi Dried. 

FISHY


----------



## Kony

Fishermen in Sicily hate yams

ROMAN


----------



## Fredeke

Raging Orangutans Mean Absolute Nastiness
_(or: _Roaring Orangutans Mean Absolutely Nothing _)_

GRAVE


----------



## Stringtree

Gibbons Research and Verify Entrails

SPORK


----------



## Technostica

Spock preferred Oboes regarding Klingons.

JAMES.


----------



## Kony

Jokes aside, more escargot supreme?

JAZZY


----------



## Fredeke

Jokes aside, Zen zealots yak.

GRAVY


----------



## Fredeke

Hey for you guys who like these word plays: Zach Wiener (of smbc-comics) has made all his books available for free in pdf to help us endure the covid crisis: https://www.smbc-comics.com/covid , of which I especially recommend this one: https://www.smbc-comics.com/covid/files/Mini-Sonnets-web-v2.pdf . It's "Shakespeare's Sonnets Abridged Beyond The Point Of Usefulness". It's very funny, and after careful reading, i disagree with the second part of that title. Enjoy!


----------



## mikeh-375

General Relativity Allows Veridical Y-fronts

SAUCE


----------



## angeruroth

Silent Angels Unreel Crazy Emotions

CHILD



Fredeke said:


> Hey for you guys who like these word plays: Zach Wiener (of smbc-comics) has made all his books available for free in pdf to help us endure the covid crisis: https://www.smbc-comics.com/covid , of which I especially recommend this one: https://www.smbc-comics.com/covid/files/Mini-Sonnets-web-v2.pdf . It's "Shakespeare's Sonnets Abridged Beyond The Point Of Usefulness". It's very funny, and after careful reading, i disagree with the second part of that title. Enjoy!


Interesting, I'll take a look at those books


----------



## Fredeke

Could Have Ignited Lumber Distractedly

BOAST


----------



## Technostica

Best original amazing symphonic textures.

Trump.


----------



## Fredeke

Total Ripoff Under Much Pressure

BOOST


----------



## angeruroth

Brutality Often Obliterates Soft Things

FIFTY


----------



## Technostica

Five Indica fags triggers yodelling. (Fag = cigarette)

GANJA.


----------



## Kony

Golfing against New Jersey amateurs

JOINT


----------



## angeruroth

Just One Intense Note Trembling

SINGS


----------



## Kony

Sibilants in noise gated soprano

QUEST


----------



## Fredeke

questionable utterance enunciated so terribly

BEAST


----------



## Kony

Blaring euphonium and strident trombones

SPOOL


----------



## mikeh-375

But Even A Sunset Talks.

FISHY


----------



## mikeh-375

Kony said:


> Blaring euphonium and strident trombones
> 
> SPOOL



You win Kony...


----------



## Kony

mikeh-375 said:


> FISHY


Flugelhorn induced severe howling yesterday

SPOOL


----------



## mikeh-375

Should People Only Offer Love?

UNITS


----------



## Kony

United Nations implements trombone search

BLOCK


----------



## Fredeke

Black Liberals Oppose Crooked Klan

MARKS


----------



## Kony

Metropolis Arks Rotdorn, Kommandanten, Schwarzdorn!

STARRY


----------



## angeruroth

Kony said:


> Metropolis Arks Rotdorn, Kommandanten, Schwarzdorn!
> 
> STARRY


Six? Try And Remember Recounting, yeah? 

COUNT


----------



## mikeh-375

Can One Undergo Numerical Tests?

MATHS


----------



## Technostica

Massive Attack trash hotel spa. 

Towel.


----------



## Kony

Trash or waste equals landfill

TRUST


----------



## Polkasound

Totally Ripped (Under Spare Tire)

FLUFF


----------



## Kony

Forget losing unless finishing first

LOCKS


----------



## angeruroth

Loudness On Commercials Kill Senses

HATED

Really, do someone follow loudness guidelines? Oh, my... I know it's not an easy thing, but I just muted the TV 'cause it was hurting my ears.


----------



## Fredeke

Hashtags Are Trolling Everything Decent

BAMBI


----------



## Zedcars

Brain Adaption Means Better Intelligence

SMART


----------



## redlester

Synthesiser Modulations, Awful Result: Tinitus

GLIDE


----------



## mikeh-375

God Lets Immaturity Destroy Eden

DRIFT


----------



## Technostica

Droning Russian instrumentals feature Tchaikovsky. 

Woody.


----------



## Kony

Watch over old dogs yonder

TARRY


----------



## Zedcars

Testicular Anomaly Ruins Romantic Yearning

FLUID


----------



## Technostica

Freely lounging under Indian divorcee. 

Cakes.


----------



## Kony

Creamy asparagus kale escargot supreme

COCOA


----------



## Fredeke

Corn Often Creates Occlusions Anally (sorry)

TABLA
ps: welcome to the new players


----------



## Kony

Trumpets abusively blaring loud acciaccaturas

SURDO


----------



## mikeh-375

Stupid Under Rehearsed Drummers Ovulate.....eh?

FLING


----------



## Kony

Frequency loss in noise gate

BLING


----------



## Technostica

Bassoon legatos invoke necromancy; ghostly!

GHOST.


----------



## angeruroth

Go Home Obfuscated Sound Tricksters 

TRICK


----------



## Technostica

Trendy Rickenbackers irritate conservative Kings.

QUEEN.


----------



## Fredeke

Quarrels Use Enormous Energy Nevertheless.

POWER


----------



## mikeh-375

People On Weetabix Eat Roughage

MIGHT


----------



## LudovicVDP

Maybe Insert Good Horns There?

SLANG


----------



## Technostica

Softer legatos are never gigantic.

BACON.


----------



## Kony

Baste anchovy cream on nougat 

SAMBA


----------



## angeruroth

Silence And Music Bounce Amiably

THROW


----------



## Fredeke

TacoTime Has Rebates On Wednesdays

BUENO


----------



## Technostica

Beautiful unicorns enjoy novel oratorios. 

VAMPS.


----------



## Fredeke

Vampires Ate Many People Somehow

PLUTO


----------



## Technostica

Pointing lasers ultimately triggers oblivion.

LASER.


----------



## Jeast

Pirates Like Underqualified Teenagers Omniously

FRIES

*Shoot to late...

Lasers Are Seriously Evoking Rage

FRIES


----------



## Kony

Flying right into enemy space

BOGUS


----------



## mikeh-375

Billionaire Ogre Gives Uninformed Speech.

POTUS


----------



## Kony

Pulse on tuba underscores Sousa

BREAK


----------



## Fredeke

Bragging Rarely Elevates A Knight

BINGE


----------



## mikeh-375

^^^^^Post 666... BINGE.....that fella below with the horns would approve Fredeke.


----------



## Jeast

Bring In Naked Girls Everytime!

CRANE


----------



## Bruschetta

Covetous Rats Annoy Nice Elephants

BARKS


----------



## Fredeke

mikeh-375 said:


> ^^^^^Post 666... BINGE.....that fella below with the horns would approve Fredeke.


yeah I saw it

Barks Are Really Killing Spirits
FELLA


----------



## Jeast

Fredeke said:


> yeah I saw it
> 
> Barks Are Really Killing Spirits
> FELLA


French Elephants Listen Lady Antebellum

COVID


----------



## Technostica

Charlie Oscar Victor India Delta. 

BLUES.


----------



## Fredeke

Backups Loose Uptime Eventually Serverside

PINGS


----------



## Jeast

Pranking Indian Naked Grannies Sucks!

STINK


----------



## Technostica

Shankar's trills invoke neural kaleidoscopes.

TRIPS.


----------



## Fredeke

Thorium Reactors Imply Pressurized Salts

PEACH


----------



## Technostica

Paganini eerily ate chilli-ed herons.

BIRDS.


----------



## angeruroth

Bach Is Remembered Drinking Schnapps

DRINK


----------



## Fredeke

Diurnal Rhinos Invite Nocturnal Koalas

CLASH


----------



## angeruroth

Chopin Left A Sounded Heritage

TOWER


----------



## Stringtree

Take Out Whichever Eggs Rotted!

TRASH


----------



## Technostica

Tiger raged at sequined hairdressers. 

Woods.


----------



## Kony

Wily old owls do sex

HOTEL


----------



## patrick76

Hillbilly Ogles Tigers Eating Lover

VAPID


----------



## Technostica

Victorious arsonists prioritise incandescent dynamite. 

Pyros


----------



## Kony

Plucking your Rajão on Sunday

SONGS


----------



## Technostica

Sexy orangutans nakedly groove sensually. 

Clyde


----------



## Fredeke

Clyde learns yoga, doing exercises

DOING


----------



## Technostica

Darling _Ólafur_ induces neurological gymnastics.

BEAMS.


----------



## angeruroth

Be Elegant And Mix Slowly

LOWLY


----------



## Kony

Light orchestral woodwind legato yearning

RIGHT


----------



## Stringtree

Rigorously Incinerate Garbage Heuristics Tonight. 

LIVES


----------



## angeruroth

Lost In Very Expressive Silences

HUMAN


----------



## Fredeke

Humane Utterances Mean Anything Nowadays

TENOR


----------



## shawnsingh

Tuba Entrepreneur Named Orville Redenbacher

MOUTH


----------



## Fredeke

My Old Uncle Tries Hard

GNARL


----------



## Kony

Guitarist needs a reliable lead

STRUM


----------



## mikeh-375

Stupid Trump Retweets Ukulele Mishap.

BANJO


----------



## onebitboy

Big Apes Nibble Juicy Oranges

CHIMP


----------



## shawnsingh

Can't Have Immediate Music Pleasure

ROUGH


----------



## CGR

shawnsingh said:


> Can't Have Immediate Music Pleasure
> 
> ROUGH



Really Old Ugly Guy Hiccuped

THUMP


----------



## angeruroth

Théoden Hates Undies, My Precious

RINGS


----------



## shawnsingh

Raising Immediately New Game Stakes.

SIXTY


----------



## Kony

Shout if Xavier telepathically yodels 

SLURP


----------



## Fredeke

Sony Lobs Upcoming Release Prematurely

OSCAR


----------



## angeruroth

One Sound Can Alter Reality

ORCAS


----------



## Fredeke

Often, Reed Casts A Shadow

AWARD


----------



## Kony

Apple with amaretto roulade dessert

SPLIFF


----------



## shawnsingh

Spliff Penalty! Letters Isn't Five Figures.

JAZZY


----------



## Kony

Just another zoo zebra yawning

SPLIT


----------



## onebitboy

Serious Percussionists Like Impressive Timpani

DRUMS


----------



## Kony

Democratic republics undermine monarchist structures

KINGS


----------



## mikeh-375

Knowledge Is Not Given, Seemingly

QUEEN


----------



## Kony

Quaaludes unintuitively evoke euphoric notes

PLATO


----------



## angeruroth

People Love A Tinkering Orchestra

ROCKS


----------



## onebitboy

Real Orchestras Crush Kontakt Strings

VIOLA


----------



## Fredeke

VOILA, I Ordered Light Ale.


----------



## mikeh-375

...c'mon @Fredeke....keep up...waitin' here... 

oh yeah voila,,,subtle, my mistake


----------



## angeruroth

Fredeke said:


> *VOILA*, I Ordered Light Ale.


Viciously Observe Intimate Lust Again

LAUGH


----------



## mikeh-375

Langoustines Are Under Gordon's Hob...(been watching Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares...fu**ing Hell)

BURPS


----------



## Stringtree

"Bloody Uneducated! Reusing People's Salad!"

RAGES


----------



## Fredeke

Roman Act Got Everyday Sex

DISCO


----------



## Scamper

Darling, I Spanked Charlie Online.

RASCAL


----------



## angeruroth

Repeat Again: "Six". Can't Accept Lengthy
WORDS


----------



## Fredeke

Windows Oughta Run During Sessions

CRASH


----------



## angeruroth

Can't Refrain A Sinner Humming

SAINT


----------



## Stringtree

Student Archaeologists Identified No Tacos.

TACOS


----------



## Mike the musician

Tell All Cops Other Stories

OTHER


----------



## Stringtree

Officer, the hamster eats residents. 

FUZZY


----------



## Kony

Funk underscores Ziggy's zany years

FUNKY


----------



## angeruroth

Friends Until Noon Killed Youth

MOUSE


----------



## mikeh-375

Massive Organisations Usurp Starter Enterprises.

VOLES


----------



## angeruroth

Vintage Opaqueness Let Erudition Succumb

SALAD


----------



## Fredeke

Siri Accepts Leizurely Abuse & Damage

&AMP;
(ok just kidding: CHEAT)


----------



## Fredeke

What? Nobody wants my word?
Ok, try this one: ABUSE


----------



## onebitboy

Cat Has Eaten Ant.
Thirty Anteaters Bemoan
Unplanned Shortage. End.

HAIKU


----------



## Fredeke

Hominids Are Inherent Komplete Users

LABEL


----------



## angeruroth

Live A Beautiful Experience Lads

LIGHT


----------



## Tim_Wells

Love is great, hate too.

GOALS


----------



## Technostica

Garlic, onions, alcopops; lovely stir-fry.

PIZZA.


----------



## Gene Pool

Peeing in zig zag angles.

PUBIS


----------



## Terry93D

Potentially Undulating Bicycles In Summer

CATCH


----------



## Technostica

Coffee and tadpoles creates havoc.

HAVOC.


----------



## el-bo

Technostica said:


> Coffee and tadpoles creates havoc.
> 
> HAVOC.



Health And Vitality Obliterate Corona

VIRUS


----------



## angeruroth

Vanity Is Really Uniting Sinners

ROUGH


----------



## Fredeke

(edit:


Technostica said:


> PIZZA.


)
Pals, Iterating Zeds Zillionfold... Amusing 

AMAZE
(edit: oops, too late :-/)


----------



## Fredeke

angeruroth said:


> ROUGH



Rare Opportunity Unleashes Great Happiness

AMAZE


----------



## el-bo

Fredeke said:


> Rare Opportunity Unleashes Great Happiness
> 
> AMAZE



Aliens Move Amongst Zionist Elders

JOUST


----------



## angeruroth

Just One Unicorn Sailing Thirsty

COAST


----------



## mikeh-375

nice to see it still going guys..

Chromatic Ornaments Are Stupefying Tonality

BEACH


----------



## Kony

Booming exploding accents cause headaches

EXACT


----------



## el-bo

Even Xenophobes Admonish Crazy Terrorists

BEAST


----------



## Fredeke

Bold Executives Are Sometimes Terrible
(or should I say: Binary Executables Are Something Terrible)

ELBOW


----------



## Stringtree

Each library blows on woodwinds.

WINDS


----------



## angeruroth

Wonderful Instruments Never Die, Son

NEVER


----------



## cuttime

angeruroth said:


> Wonderful Instruments Never Die, Son
> 
> NEVER


Narcissistic Engineers Vexed Every Recording

KUDZU


----------



## Kony

Keep up delivering Zulu undertones

PRINT


----------



## angeruroth

Play Rock In Norway Trembling

Nurse


----------



## el-bo

Nyman Underscores Really Shocking Ending

FLUTE


----------



## Kony

Fox lurking under the elms

PRISM


----------



## angeruroth

Painfully Rewriting Interminable String Movements

WRITE


----------



## el-bo

Whining Romans irritated The Emperor

FAUST


----------



## Kony

Fighting Athenians understood siege tactics 

SIEGE


----------



## angeruroth

Songs In E Go Everywhere

SCALE


----------



## Kony

Some curries are low emitters

BLITZ


----------



## angeruroth

Beasts Love Immature, Tender Zombies

BEING


----------



## Kony

Breakdown ends in New Guinea

EXTRA


----------



## el-bo

Euclidian Xylophone Technique's Really Appreciated

SLIME


----------



## Kony

South London is massively expensive

DEEMS


----------



## mikeh-375

Prissy Racoons Impeach Smarmy Marmosets

Telos

ooops behind the curve here.


----------



## mikeh-375

Kony said:


> South London is massively expensive
> 
> DEEMS



...no shit @Kony. I lived there for a long time...


----------



## Fredeke

Kony said:


> DEEMS


Don't Ever Expect Much Solidarity
BAYOU


----------



## el-bo

Being Affluent, Yet Often Unintelligible

AVOWS


----------



## angeruroth

:emoji_alien: Aliens Visit Our World Silently :emoji_alien:

KIDDO


----------



## el-bo

Kiling Indiscriminately Defies Divine Order

PIOUS


----------



## Kony

Punks invite ostracism unless supervised

PUNKS


----------



## el-bo

President Unwittingly Nukes Korean Soldiers

TRUMP


----------



## Fredeke

el-bo said:


> President Unwittingly Nukes Korean Soldiers
> 
> TRUMP


yeah about that -

Terrible Rant Upsets Many Partisans
TWEET


----------



## angeruroth

The World Entertains Eccentric Totalitarians

BROWN


----------



## Fredeke

Bad ROVER Operation Went Nowhere


----------



## angeruroth

Rodents Overflow Vienna Expecting Revenge

SIGHT


----------



## Fredeke

Stern Intergalactic GOONS Hail Thanos


----------



## el-bo

Great Oversized Orcs Never Surrender

SHIRE


----------



## Kony

Secretive Hobbit is reaching eleventy-one

FRODO


----------



## Technostica

Friendly Russian offered Doritos obsequiously.

CRISP.


----------



## angeruroth

Can Rigoletto inspire subtle pianissimos?

THROW


----------



## el-bo

The Hordes Riot On Wednesdays

SHITE


----------



## Kony

Southern hillbillies in tense exchange

KICKS


----------



## Fredeke

Kostal, Irwin, Celebrates Koyaanisqatsi Soundtrack

CHORE


----------



## angeruroth

Centered Horns Obscure Robust Elucidations

DYING


----------



## Fredeke

Dying YOUNG Is Never Good


----------



## Kony

Your old uncle needs ganja

GANJA


----------



## angeruroth

Gore Animations Need JUICY Audio


----------



## el-bo

Juicy undercarriage incites CRAZY yearning


----------



## Fredeke

can't reuse a Z yet

SORRY


----------



## el-bo

Sampled only ROUND robins, yesterday


----------



## Stringtree

Squirrels observed ranting raucously yield.

NUTTY


----------



## el-bo

Never underestimate the *TOXIC* youth


----------



## Stringtree

Try our xanthan iced coffee!

TREND


----------



## el-bo

Tyrell's Replicants evidently never dreamt

*BATTY*


----------



## Stringtree

Bass atrocities to thrill you.

FAKES?


----------



## el-bo

Flying a kite every Sunday

WINDY


----------



## Fredeke

Wow indeed ! New dildo, yum.

HORNY


----------



## Stringtree

He's offering right now, y'all...

MAYBE


----------



## Fredeke

Much About You Broadcasts Excellence

BROAD


----------



## yoshi-1

Buffalos Running On Ancient Diamonds

TRUST


----------



## angeruroth

The Rodents Ultimately Surfaced Thirsty

WATER


----------



## el-bo

Willingness accompanying temerity ends r*egret*tably 

EGRET


----------



## angeruroth

*EARTH*'s Good Rivers Evolve Terribly


----------



## yoshi-1

Eating A Raw Toast Healthily

TOAST


----------



## Fredeke

Tantric Orgasms Are Such Thrills !

AGONY


----------



## angeruroth

Athenians Grouped On Naughty Yearnings

DRESS


----------



## Fredeke

Don't Rehearse Endlessly... Start Singing !

START


----------



## angeruroth

Surely Thy Art Requires Silence

SHUSH


----------



## el-bo

Stephen Hendry's Unbelievable Snooker Highlights

LOOPY


----------



## angeruroth

Let One Oboe Player Yell

TELLY


----------



## Fredeke

Tackle Every Late Life Yearning

MAGIC


----------



## Polkasound

Made a Garden in CHAZ!

POLKA


----------



## Stringtree

"Put our likeliness kindly aside."

CRASH


----------



## angeruroth

Can Romulans Advise Simple Humans?

DOUBT


----------



## Stringtree

Down On Under Base, Terrified.

FIVER


----------



## angeruroth

Forecast: In Verona Expect Rain

RAINY


----------



## Fredeke

Rain Announced In New York

HUMID


----------



## el-bo

Henson Underscores Movie In Dm







ALBION


----------



## Fredeke

Aforementioned Letters Befit Imperative One Number !

MINUS


----------



## el-bo




----------



## angeruroth

Music Is Naughty UNDER Sleepwear


----------



## Fredeke

Unserviced NAGRA Destroys Every Reel


----------



## el-bo

New App Generates Random Articulations 

TASTO


----------



## Fredeke

TOTAL Agreement Surpasses Tired Opposition


----------



## CGR

Tango-ing Orangutans Teach Awkward Lessons

SPOCK


----------



## Fredeke

SPICY Peppered Oysters Can Kill


----------



## Zedcars

Successful Panacea Inhumanly Centillion Yen

VITAL


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Volume Is The Absolute Limit

TENET


----------



## Polkasound

Tonight's event: Nutella-eating tigers!!!

QUIPS


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Quite Useful In Pieces Sometimes

SQUID


----------



## Fredeke

Shall Quarrel Until I Die

UNTIL


----------



## el-bo

Uncle Norman - Trapped In Luggage

CRAMP


----------



## Polkasound

Composers Rule At Music Plagiarism

WALTZ


----------



## el-bo

When Are Lemons Too Zesty?

LEMON


----------



## Fredeke

Low Esteem Means Overblown Negativism

MEANS


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Mixing Ensures A Neutral Sound

POLYP


----------



## Fredeke

People Oughta Love Your Pieces

STUFF


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Synthesizers That Users Find Fantastic
Scores That Use Four Flugelhorns
So The Uber-rich Fly Frequently
Something That Universities Find Fascinating
Spitfire Take Users Funds Frequently
Syncopated Timing Uses Fancy Fingering

OXIDE


----------



## Fredeke

Obtained Xeroxed Issues Despite Embargo

(phew that was a tough one)

ISSUE


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Incredible Scoring Solution Uses Extemporisation

SYRUP


----------



## Fredeke

Sir Your Rationalizations UPSET People

(Sometimes Your Rants UPSET People?)


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Uncertain Policemen Smell Every Tourist 
Underwater, Paper Softens Every Time
Upsetting People Sometimes Excludes Tutorials
Ubiquitous Piano Synthesis Examples Torment
Unique Purple Synthesizers Eliminate Transposition
Useless Paint Scrubbing Exemplifies TIme-wasting
Uranus: Pronunciation Sometimes Excuses Titters
Uncontrolled Processing Smoothes Electronic Transients
Uncontrollable Polyphonic Synthesisers Emulate Transharmonium
Unless Profitable Sales Exceed Thresholds
Underwater, Polyphonic Synthesizers Exhibit Tarnishing
Upsetting People Sleeping, Every Thursday
Upset Placid Sheep Eat Thistles
Unhinged People Sometimes Eat Themselves
Unkind Percussionists Smile Every Tuesday
Urban Pandas Seldom Eat Tomatoes
Unruly Portly Spacemen Engage Transport
Unless People Stop Eating Totally
Useless Polyphonic Synths Exude Trash
Unwell People Sometimes Exhale Terminally

AUDIO


----------



## Fredeke

synthesizerwriter said:


> Uncertain Policemen Smell Every Tourist
> Uranus: Pronunciation Sometimes Excuses Titters
> Underwater, Polyphonic Synthesizers Exhibit Tarnishing
> Unhinged People Sometimes Eat Themselves
> Unwell People Sometimes Exhale Terminally


 !

Abounding Utterances Don't Improve Originality
LIMIT


----------



## Stringtree

Lunch in Miami Involved Tilapia.

FISHY


----------



## Fredeke

Stringtree said:


> Lunch in Miami Involved Tilapia.
> 
> FISHY



Fried Iguana Smells Hot - Yum !

FRIES


----------



## angeruroth

Flutes require intelligent, effusive scores

DOING


----------



## Fredeke

(hi guys  you're back)

Don't Ostracize, Include New Guy

PANTS


----------



## angeruroth

Peeps Are Never Truly Separated  

SUNNY


----------



## Fredeke

Suburbs Unite Near New York

ANKLE


----------



## angeruroth

All Night Killing Leprechaun's Expectations

COCOA


----------



## el-bo

Crazy Opera, Composed On Acid

DRUGS


----------



## angeruroth

Droning Reverbs Undo Great Strings

SURGE


----------



## Fredeke

Sand Unsuspectedly Renders Gear Erring

(anakin hates that too)

FAULT


----------



## el-bo

Fredeke Always Uses Long Tremolos

*ONDAS*


----------



## angeruroth

Obscure Neverending Downers Add Sadness

DOWNS


----------



## Fredeke

Dude, Own Wonders. NEVER Settle.


----------



## angeruroth

Note: Erudites VALUE Expert Ramblings


----------



## Fredeke

Visual Artists Love Unacceptable Excentricities

ROMAN


----------



## el-bo

Realistic Ornamentation Maximises Artistic Nuance

*TRILL*


----------



## angeruroth

The Roman Insisted: Less Lube

THROW


----------



## Fredeke

Titillating Hormonal Rush Overthrows Wisdom

BLUSH


----------



## angeruroth

Blasphemous Libido Unearthed Shameful Hidden WORDS


----------



## Fredeke

WELSH Operas Really Don't Suck


----------



## Crowe

Whatever, Even Liszt Smoked HERBS


----------



## Fredeke

Homo Erectus Rambled Before Sapiens

SABER


----------



## angeruroth

So A Blonde Exclaimed: Rustler!

THIEF


----------



## Crowe

That HORSE Is Especially Fickle


----------



## ashh

Sure help if I read another item (Shiirai  )

Happy


----------



## Fredeke

Humbly Accept Patently Poor Yield

SHOVE


----------



## angeruroth

Silently Hunting One Vile ENEMY


----------



## robcs

Even new entertainers mock you!

GAUDY


----------



## Fredeke

Goons Are Usually Deranged YOKELs


----------



## robcs

Your old keyboard elicits LAUGHter


----------



## Fredeke

Let's Admire Unarguably Good Hackers

VIRUS


----------



## angeruroth

Viruses Implementing Rootkits Unleash Systemic FAILS


----------



## Crowe

Freakin' antrophomorphics insinuate lotsa sh*t.

IMPLY


----------



## angeruroth

I May Play Loud Yummy DRUMS
but
I Majorly Prefer Lovely Yearning TUNES
pick one


----------



## b_elliott

Don't Really Understand My System. Totally Unnecessary Notifications Every Session.

ZAPPA or
RDNZL


----------



## Fredeke

Zippers Are Proved Poor ANVILs


----------



## b_elliott

A Non-Virus I'd Like. 

5-lettered serial composers: BERIO, REICH, ERNST, WOLPE, SCHAT.
Pick anyone or see what BREWS.


----------



## el-bo

Scared Cats *HISSS* At Tourists


----------



## angeruroth

Holy Idolaters Sing Sacred SONGS


----------



## Fredeke

Solid Operations Never Go Sideways

GAFFE


----------



## b_elliott

GOULD Always FOUND FUGUE Exciting. Pick one.


----------



## Fredeke

Giant Onanists Use Large DILDOs


----------



## angeruroth

DODOS In Love Defeated Onanism


----------



## el-bo

Does Onanism Definitely Obviate Sex?

*NOFAP*


----------



## Fredeke

el-bo said:


> Does Onanism Definitely Obviate Sex?
> 
> *NOFAP*



No, Only For Averse People

SURGE


----------



## b_elliott

Sufferingsukotash Urpgandianonians Rationialisticationize Gnat Excretialidocia - LEWIS CAROL GOOFY


----------



## angeruroth

b_elliott said:


> Sufferingsukotash Urpgandianonians Rationialisticationize Gnat Excretialidocia - LEWIS CAROL GOOFY


?


----------



## b_elliott

SURGE as well coulda been Sometimes Universities Recite Garbage Endlessly. 

Choose from BELOW.

In case this clarifies my prior post: Some may remember Lewis Carroll's nonsense verse Jabberwocky which in turn inspired Monty Python's Terry Gillham in his Jabberwocky film (1977). Hence my nonsense and the 5-lettered riff: LEWIS CAROL or GOOFY.


----------



## Fredeke

b_elliott said:


> SURGE as well coulda been Sometimes Universities Recite Garbage Endlessly.


+1 



b_elliott said:


> In case this clarifies my prior post: Some may remember Lewis Carroll's nonsense verse Jabberwocky which in turn inspired Monty Python's Terry Gillham in his Jabberwocky film (1977). Hence my nonsense and the 5-lettered riff: LEWIS CAROL or GOOFY.


I don't think I can top that.
Sir you win the highbrow prize for this thread.



b_elliott said:


> Choose from BELOW.


Let's stick to one word shall we ?

Baffling Edge Lags On Windows

GATES


----------



## b_elliott

Something on Bill Gates' mind: GNU Accesses Torvalds' Evolving Software: LINUX


----------



## el-bo

Labyrinthine In Nature, Under Xanadu 

*DOMES*


----------



## angeruroth

Delicious Oboes May Evoke Silences

QUIET


----------



## ngineer

angeruroth said:


> Delicious Oboes May Evoke Silences
> 
> QUIET



Quietly Undulating Individual ERHUS Transfix


----------



## Fredeke

Erratic Rhythms Hurt Us, SADLY


----------



## angeruroth

Sad And Depressed Loosers Yelling "DEATH!"


----------



## b_elliott

A Diety: Egypt's Ascribed THOTH Holy.


----------



## angeruroth

The Hate Of The Horns COMES


----------



## robcs

Composers overcoming musicians' ego surplus COWER


----------



## Fredeke

robcs said:


> Composers overcoming musicians' ego surplus COWER


Come on ! Which ever relented ?

REPLY


----------



## JonS

DEATH

D Doom
E Engulfs 
A All
T Things
H Hopeful


----------



## angeruroth

Remember: Emotions Play Like Youngsters

GAMES


----------



## Stringtree

Go away, Mom! Exercising silently!

KNOCK


----------



## Fredeke

Killings Never Outrage Callous Killers

KNIFE


----------



## angeruroth

Killers Never Imagine Fabulous Endings

CRACK


----------



## Fredeke

Crack ROLLS Approximate Coke Kebabs


----------



## robcs

Russian oboists love Lutoslawski symphonies

OPERA


----------



## angeruroth

Oboists Please Experienced Russian Audiences

EQUAL


----------



## el-bo

Eloquent Quips Using Abhorrent Language

C**TS


----------



## Fredeke

Cretin Utters Not Three Sentences
UTTER


----------



## robcs

Unremarkable TENOR's tantrum excites reporters


----------



## b_elliott

Trane Executed Numerous Outrageous RIFFS. 






You can play a shoestring if you are sincere. - John Coltrane


----------



## Marsen

Retire Idiot For F...'s Sake.
WODUL


----------



## Fredeke

Weary, overwhelmed DEITY unleashes lightnings !


----------



## angeruroth

Divininities Explaining Insights Torment Youngsters

DREAD


----------



## Fredeke

Don't Read Egocentric Artists' Diaries

DIARY


----------



## angeruroth

Don't Forget Aragorn Read Yours

BILBO

EDIT: Oh, my... Why on earth did I use an F?  Maybe using "Ignore" instead...


----------



## Fredeke

Bored Idler Lies Before OCEAN


----------



## Fredeke

angeruroth said:


> EDIT: Oh, my... Why on earth did I use an F?  Maybe using "Ignore" instead...


You got overenthusiastic, i know the feeling.
Anyway: Ocean


----------



## angeruroth

Of Course, Exact, And Nevertheless WEIRD


----------



## Fredeke

Wow, Editing Is Really Difficult !
IDLER


----------



## el-bo

I Definitely Love Early Reflections

WALLS


----------



## angeruroth

Why Are Lovers LOUSY Singers?


----------



## Fredeke

Lots Of Us Start Yelling 

(...or Yawning? I can't decide.)

MORAL


----------



## el-bo

*M*usicians *O*ften *R*equire *A*bsolute *L*oyalty

*TROTH*


----------



## angeruroth

The Real Orchestra Tries Harder

ROOMS


----------



## el-bo

angeruroth said:


> The Real Orchestra Tries Harder
> 
> ROOMS



Relinquishing Overt Overtures Makes Sense

OVERT


----------



## MusiquedeReve

el-bo said:


> Relinquishing Overt Overtures Makes Sense
> 
> OVERT




*O*peratic *V*oices *E*voke *R*egal *T*imbres


SYZYGY


----------



## el-bo

*S*everal *Y*outhful *Z*ulu *Y*ogis *G*athered *Y*onder

*ASANA*


p.s Try to be mindful of the letter-count. Don't worry! Made that mistake once, myself 


---


----------



## MusiquedeReve

el-bo said:


> *S*everal *Y*outhful *Z*ulu *Y*ogis *G*athered *Y*onder
> 
> *ASANA*
> 
> 
> p.s Try to be mindful of the letter-count. Don't worry! Made that mistake once, myself
> 
> 
> ---




MYBAD 👍


----------



## Fredeke

Make Your BONERs Any Diameter


----------



## angeruroth

Boned Ostinatos Never Elevate Romantic MUSIC

¡Merry Christmas!


----------



## el-bo

*M*any *U*nemployed *S*ingers *I*n *C*hoir

*COVID*


----------



## Fredeke

Coughs Often Violently Indicate Disease
BLESS


----------



## el-bo

Fredeke said:


> Coughs Often Violently Indicate Disease
> BLESS



*B*eethoven *L*oved *E*ating *S*auerkraut *S*andwiches

*BREAD*


----------



## angeruroth

Bach Richness Enhanced EVERY Acoustic Development


----------



## Fredeke

Even Very Excited Ravers Yawn
BLISS


----------



## Polkasound

Bag Lunch Includes Side SALAD


----------



## el-bo

*S*ought-*A*fter *L*egatos *A*dd *D*etail

*AROOF*


----------



## angeruroth

Add Reverb Or Obscurely Fail
EXITS


----------



## Collywobbles

Every Xylophone Is Too Soft
BLAZE


----------



## Stringtree

Boys like a zippy ethanol.

DRINK


----------



## ngineer

Driving Recklessly Induces Negative Karma

OVERT


----------



## Collywobbles

Oily Villains Exert Ridiculous Traits
SHARK


----------



## Fredeke

Soldiers Have A Rough Karma
RIFLE


----------



## Polkasound

Rowdy Inmates FIGHT Law Enforcement


----------



## Collywobbles

Finite Intentions Give Him Trauma
FLING


----------



## Fredeke

Firewire Latency Is Never Great

PRESS


----------



## el-bo

*P*ianissimo *R*hythms *E*xpressed *S*uper *S*oftly

*LIGHT*


----------



## angeruroth

Let It Go -He, Terrified, WROTE


----------



## Polkasound

Why Resuscitate Old Threads, El-bo?

GOLLY


----------



## el-bo

*G*randmas *O*bviously *L*ove *L*ooking *Y*oung

*BOTOX*


----------



## Andrew Aversa

*B*ulgaria *O*rchestral *T*oolkit: *O*rchestral *X*ylophones

*INDIE*


----------



## angeruroth

I Never Develop Interesting Erhu LINES


----------



## el-bo

*L*egato *I*n '*N*' *E*asily *S*atisfies

*SOARS*


----------



## dzilizzi

el-bo said:


> *L*egato *I*n '*N*' *E*asily *S*atisfies
> 
> *SOARS*


Strings Overwhelm Any Rhythm Section 

LATER


----------



## angeruroth

Limitations Anchor The Expected Result
[good] NIGHT


----------



## Double Helix

angeruroth said:


> [good] NIGHT


Never Indulge Goofy High Tempos
*
BERET*


----------



## Stringtree

Buying extinct routines extra time?

SHAME


----------



## clisma

So How Are My Enchiladas?

SPOOF


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Sound Producers Own Outdated Files
Some Producers Own Outdated Files
Some Percussionists Own Orange Flugelhorns

FRUIT


----------



## Stringtree

Forget Redemption Unless Intoxicated Tonight

DIZZY


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Desperados Inspect Zealous Zebras Yearningly
Don't Inject Zombie Zebras Yet

ANKLE


----------



## Double Helix

A Native Kontakt Letdown Expected

[EDIT -- oops, forgot to input new word. . . thanks @Stringtree]


----------



## Stringtree

Absent New Kinks, Lethargy Ensues

SPICY


----------



## Double Helix

Stringtree Provides Intense Cinematic Yawp

HIRED


----------



## Stringtree

Hey, I Really Expected Diffidence

SNARK


----------



## angeruroth

- Spock, Never Advise Romulans! - Kirk CRIED


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Chromatic Runs In Every Dance
Composers Require Invention Every Day
Chords Run In Every Division
Cadences Return In Each Drone
Can't Remove It Every Day!
Camels Roam In Every Desert
Computers Ruin It Every Day
Christmas Recurs In Every December

TASTY


----------



## el-bo

*T*asting *A*ny *S*uccess *T*akes *Y*ears

*AWARD*


----------



## Saxer

*A*ll *W*ays *A*re *R*eally *D*angerous

*TRACK*


----------



## clisma

Thy Regrets Are Considerably Kinkier

FLING


----------



## Stringtree

Fratbrahs Like Investigating New Giggity

FRATS


----------



## el-bo

*F*eral *R*ats *A*ttract *T*errifying *S*nakes

*COBRA*


----------



## Stringtree

Celine Often Brings Real Asps.

ASHES


----------



## Double Helix

*A*t *S*pitfire, *H*enson *E*mbraces* S*ynths

*ZEBRA*


----------



## angeruroth

Zimmer Expressiveness Became Routinely Accepted
HEARD


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Happy Easter and rabbits drum
MILES


----------



## Stringtree

My I-Love License Expired Suddenly

OHNOE


----------



## Double Helix

*O*rchestras *H*ave *N*early *O*rbited* E*arth

*KYRIE*


----------



## angeruroth

Killing Young Rebels Infuses Emotion
TEARS


----------



## Double Helix

*T*wo *E*ars *A*re *R*eceiving *S*tereo
*
TAXES*


----------



## Fredeke

Termites Ate Xylophone. Expect Snaps.

SNAPS


----------



## Stringtree

Scotch, not Andorran Pyrenees Snaps. 

TWERK


----------



## Double Helix

*T*hose *W*ere *E*nlightened *R*esponses, *K*ids

APRIL


----------



## clisma

Are Penguins Really Into Luge?

TEMPO


----------



## Double Helix

*T*he *E*mperor *M*ajestic *P*enguin *O*fficiates.

RUSTY


----------



## MarcusD

Ruperts Underpants Starting To Yellow

BRICK


----------



## el-bo

*B*eautiful *R*uby *I*ncites *C*areless *K*leptomaniac

THIEF


----------



## angeruroth

The High Islander Expressed Friendship
GREEN


----------



## Double Helix

*G*rackels, *R*obins, *E*grets *E*nter* N*ow

IDIOM


----------



## Double Helix

*B*rilliant *R*ealitone *A*chievement *S*unset *S*trings

LIGHT


----------



## angeruroth

Lonely Inmates Grant Hateful Terrors
MOVIE


----------



## Double Helix

*P*lease, *I* *A*m *N*ot *O*bjective

BUGLE


----------



## angeruroth

Beginners Use Gear Like Elephants
FALSE?


----------



## Double Helix

*F*lautando* A*nd *L*egato *S*tandardize *E*xpectations

ANKLE


----------



## Fredeke

FEAST Or Riot To Entertain


----------



## Double Helix

*F*reely *E*ndorsing *A* *S*pitfire *T*oolkit

DATUM


----------



## Fredeke

Don't ARGUE Too Urgently, Man


----------



## Double Helix

*A*ll *R*eaders *G*arner *U*seful* E*nlightenment

CACHE


----------



## Fredeke

Cats Are CRUEL - Hedonists Excepted


----------



## angeruroth

Cats Roar Under Epic Lions
CUTES


----------



## Double Helix

*C*ougars *U*nder *T*he *E*lephants *S*imper

IVORY


----------



## el-bo

*I*dol's *V*ivaciousness *O*n '*R*ebel *Y*ell'

REBEL


----------



## Double Helix

*R*eally, *E*nough *B*eliezian *ENNUI* *L*ately


----------



## Stringtree

Every Nervous Nerd Understands Isolation.

GEEKS


----------



## angeruroth

Gorgeous Errors Elevate Killer Sounds
MAGIC


----------



## Double Helix

*M*ix *A* *G*orgeous *I*nstrumental *C*ue

SWOOP


----------



## MarcusD

Seagulls Will Obligingly Organise Poop

TIGER


----------



## Fredeke

Trump Is Gone. End Riots.

RIOTS


----------



## Double Helix

*R*ace *I*nto *O*ur *T*hread, *S*wiftly

HEAVY


----------



## Stringtree

Heat eventually agitates villagers yearly.

CRIME


----------



## Christian Javet

*C*onstant *R*inging *I*n *M*y *E*ar

OPIUM


----------



## Stringtree

Older people indict unforntunate moshpits.

PUNKS


----------



## Christian Javet

*P*ractice *U*sing *N*ew *K*ey *S*ignatures

SWISS


----------



## el-bo

*S*exy *W*eekends *I*n *S*unny *S*pain

SWING


----------



## Double Helix

*S*ymphony *W*riting *I*s *N*ifty *G*oal

JOINT


----------



## angeruroth

Just One Idea? Notate That.
THINK


----------



## Double Helix

*T*hor *H*eyerdahl *I*s *N*ow *K*aput

JONAS


----------



## robcs

jaded orchestrators need a sousaphone

SOUSA


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Saxophones operated underwater sound awful
Sousaphones operated underwater sound amazing
Singing opera underwater stops amnesia
Some operas use saxophones, actually
Singers only use special articulations
Some orchestras use special acoustics

PHONE


----------



## Double Helix

*P*eter *H*ad *O*ne *N*ew* E*xperience

ABIDE


----------



## Polkasound

Always Believe In @doctoremmet 

CHAFE


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Cymbals have a flat edge

DEPTH


----------



## angeruroth

Deep Enthusiasm Playing The HORNS


----------



## doctoremmet

Halfassed Orchestral Recordings Never Score

TEMME


----------



## Double Helix

*T*hat *E*mmet *M*eant *M*ore *E*xpenditures

AHEAD


----------



## Stringtree

Another Heady Avuncular Diatribe.

BROWN


----------



## doctoremmet

Boredom Ruins Orchestral Works Nonetheless

WHITE


----------



## Double Helix

Why Hide In The Ether?

HEARD


----------



## doctoremmet

He Entered Abbey Road Drunk
Hollywood Eastwest Abbey Road Didgeridoo

DRUNK


----------



## Stringtree

Do Refill Uncle's Nip Kup

BURPS


----------



## Double Helix

*B*ass *U*nderpins *R*ockin' *P*op *S*oundtracks

LUCKY


----------



## angeruroth

Lust Unites Creatures Killing THEIR Yearnings


----------



## doctoremmet

The Holy Eternal IR
(a convo reverb with the longest TAILS)


----------



## Stringtree

Talk About Insane Long Sustains.

VERBS


----------



## doctoremmet

Very Excellent Reverbs Begin Slowly

LOWLY


----------



## Double Helix

*L*oud *O*rchestral *W*ubalas* *L*itter *Y*ouTube

LUCRE

*




__





Wua






music.africamuseum.be


----------



## doctoremmet

Little Uncreative Composers Rejected Eternally

EJECT


----------



## Double Helix

*E*mmet *J*ust *E*njoys *C*reative *T*hreads

MAXIM


----------



## doctoremmet

Me And Xsample Is MAGIC


----------



## doctoremmet

(it is not, X is but I’m not)


----------



## doctoremmet

Double Helix said:


> *L*oud *O*rchestral *W*ubalas* *L*itter *Y*ouTube
> 
> LUCRE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music.africamuseum.be


(has @DSmolken sampled one yet?)


----------



## doctoremmet

Double Helix said:


> What is the new prompt?


MAGIC


----------



## Double Helix

doctoremmet said:


> MAGIC


(oops, got it. . .)


----------



## Double Helix

doctoremmet said:


> (has @DSmolken sampled one yet?)


I'd imagine this to be right up Sound Dust's alley -- it's how Pendle calls Percy.
Expect to see it in a forthcoming Omnisphere set


----------



## Fredeke

Most Audiophiles Get Italian Concertos
FUMES


----------



## Stringtree

Finally, UMAMI Meets Exquisite Sweetness.


----------



## doctoremmet

Unidentified Melodies Are Making Inroads

ROADS


----------



## el-bo

*R*eliving *O*ld *A*dventures *D*idn't *S*atisfy

DIARY


----------



## doctoremmet

Does It Always Require You?


----------



## Fredeke

doctoremmet said:


> Does It Always Require You?


What's your next word ?


----------



## doctoremmet

STAGE


----------



## angeruroth

Silent Tundra Adds Gorgeous Emotions
LANDS


----------



## Stringtree

Loegria And Neo, Debatably Similar.

BANDS


----------



## doctoremmet

Berlin and N Don’t Surprise
GREAT


----------



## Stringtree

Golf Requires Executive Activity Time.

IRONS

(Emmet, you're pulsating. It's gross.)


----------



## angeruroth

I Recall One NIGHT Singing


----------



## doctoremmet

New Instruments Generate Huge Tension
OBOES


----------



## angeruroth

Ondulating Bows Over Eroded Strings
SOUND


----------



## doctoremmet

SILLY Opus Underwhelms Nagging Dumbasses


----------



## Stringtree

Skins Internally Line Luxurious YURTS.


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Your Ukelele Requires Tiny Strings

HOIST


----------



## Stringtree

Hearing Often-Imitated Sappy TRASH.


----------



## doctoremmet

Two Reverbs Are Simultaneously Heavenly

DELAY


----------



## b_elliott

Doctor Emmet Loves A Yodel PATCH


----------



## angeruroth

Playing A Theremin Can Horrifically SOUND


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Synthesized Orchestras Use Nuanced Dynamics

OUNCE


----------



## robcs

Oboists Understand nothing, confuse everything.
SWOON


----------



## Double Helix

*S*pitfire *W*eaves *O*pulent *O*rchestral *N*oodles

HURRY


----------



## doctoremmet

HOPUS uses round robins y’all


----------



## Double Helix

Happy Orchestras Pursue Utilitarian Sousaphones

INCUR


----------



## angeruroth

I Never Compose Uplifting Rhythms
MAYBE [one day]


----------



## robcs

Mussorgsky awakens your basest emotions
MODES


----------



## Double Helix

robcs said:


> Mussorgsky awakens your basest emotions
> MODES


*M*odest *O*rchestrated *D*elightful *E*xhibition *S*aga

GRAND


----------



## robcs

Give Russians awesome new delights

SAXES


----------



## doctoremmet

Seriously All: Xsample Elevates Saxophone-samples

(to the next level)

LEVEL


----------



## Double Helix

*L*aurie* *E*xecutes *V*ery *E*xciting *L*andings

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurie_Hernandez

TIZZY


----------



## angeruroth

Thunderstorm In Zurich? Zero Yearnings.
STORM


----------



## synthesizerwriter

So, The Orchestra Rarely Misses... (a beat, a cue,...)
Some Thunderdomes Only Require Max (mad or otherwise)
Sometimes, The Orchestra Requires...Music
Soloists Test Orchestra's Resolve, Musically...

MORAL


----------



## angeruroth

Maybe Our Reverb TAILS Are Large


----------



## el-bo

*T*emme *A*lways *I*nvokes *L*ovely *S*ounds

PIANO


----------



## Double Helix

*P*lease, *I*f *A*nybody *N*ibbles *OREOS*


----------



## doctoremmet

Pretty Irritatating Anouncements Need... Oreos

ok... ninja’d haha

Our Re-peat Excommunicates Old (Kirk Hunter) Stringlibraries

REPEAT


----------



## Double Helix

*R*idiculously* E*xcessive *P*urchases *E*arn *A* *T*imeout

*(back to five letters)*
FALSE


----------



## Fredeke

Double Helix said:


> *(back to five letters)*
> FALSE


Four Are Less Surely Exquisite

RIGHT


----------



## el-bo

*R*everb *I*s *G*enerating *H*ypnotic *T*rance

DECAY


----------



## doctoremmet

Depressed Extravert Composers Aren’t Young


----------



## doctoremmet

YOUNG


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Yodelling Orchestra Uses Non-linear Glissandos

SLIDE


----------



## doctoremmet

Shitty Legatos Irritatingly Degrade Excerpts

GRADE


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Glissandos Really Aren't: 'Dead Easy'!

SLOPE


----------



## doctoremmet

Surprisingly, Legato Oboes Push Excitement!

OBOES


----------



## el-bo

*O*versized *B*ears *O*ften *E*at *S*lugs

BEARS


----------



## angeruroth

BRASS Excites And Refreshes Strings


----------



## doctoremmet

Be Radically Awesome Sonokinetic Strings!

SONOS


----------



## el-bo

*S*everely *O*verrated *'N'*, *O*n *S*ale!

SALES


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Simple: Affordable Libraries, Extremely Sellable
Sell A Library: Earn Salary
Some Amazing Libraries Every Sale
Sophisticated Automation Lets Everyone Soar!
String Articulation Library Enables Spontaneity
Soaring Arpeggios Love Electronic Synthesizers

SOLAR


----------



## Stringtree

Some OLDER Libraries Are Respectable


----------



## doctoremmet

Other Legato Derivatives Exhaust Roundrobins

ROBIN


----------



## Double Helix

*R*ouse *O*ur *B*asest *I*nstincts *N*akedly

OUTRE


----------



## doctoremmet

On Uranus Trombones Rip Eternally

BONES


----------



## Double Helix

doctoremmet said:


> On Uranus Trombones Rip Eternally
> BONES


(sounds painful)

'*B*ones *O*n *N*eptune *E*specially *S*atisfy

AMISS


----------



## doctoremmet

Afflatus Means: Interesting String Sections

MEANS


----------



## angeruroth

More Expressive And Natural Strings?
GREAT!


----------



## robcs

Give Rachmaninov extra acoustic treatment

RELAX


----------



## doctoremmet

Roundrobins Excite Legato Adoring X-men

ADORE


----------



## Double Helix

*A D*anish *O*fficer *R*emembers *E*mmet

TELLS


----------



## angeruroth

Try Explaining Lexically THOSE 'Lush' Sounds


----------



## Double Helix

*T*he *H*enson *O*verviews *S*eem *E*ffusive

BRAGS


----------



## doctoremmet

@Ben Really Aids Generously: SUPER!


----------



## Fredeke

Staccato: Unexperienced Pipers Exhale Rapidly

PIPER


----------



## Stringtree

Properly, "Inexperienced" PLAYS English Responsibly.


----------



## Double Helix

*P*roper *L*ayering *A*dvances *Y*our *S*ound

THUMB


----------



## angeruroth

The Humble Ushers Most Beginnings
FORGE


----------



## Double Helix

*F*orge *O*n *R*egardless,* G*lamorous *E*ntertainer

BLEAK


----------



## angeruroth

"Boring", "Lousy", "Expected", "Absurd": Killer WORDS


----------



## el-bo

*W*ill *O*urs *R*eally *D*ie *S*creaming?

EARTH


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*E*veryone *A*lways *R*emembers *T*utti *H*orns!

VENUS


----------



## Fredeke

Vegans Eat Nachos Under SALSA


----------



## angeruroth

Sing A Long Song And SMILE


----------



## Colin66

Slow Mixolydian Increases Life Expectancy

LEGGY


----------



## Double Helix

*L*isten, *E*l-bo *G*ot *G*AS *Y*esterday

OWLET


----------



## el-bo

Double Helix said:


> *L*isten, *E*l-bo *G*ot *G*AS *Y*esterday
> 
> OWLET


Prolly all the TVP, chick-peas and veggies


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*O*rnamentation: *W*ho *L*oves *E*xcessive *T*rills?
*O*rchestral *W*aterphones: *L*ovely *E*thereal *T*racks!
*O*nly *W*alruses *L*ike *E*ating *T*rombonists!
*O*bsequeous *W*ell-wisher *L*ikes* E*loquent *T*ranscriber...
*O*carinas: *W*e *L*et *E*veryone *T*ry!

GAUGE


----------



## Double Helix

*G*o *A*head, *U*nderestimate *G*aelic *E*motions

FRANC


----------



## Kevin Fortin

Foxy Raoul advertised NACHO celebrations.


----------



## Colin66

North American Composers Habitually Oscillate 

STAND


----------



## Double Helix

*S*tandard *T*ambourine *A*rticulations *N*ow *D*ownloading

DOBIE


----------



## angeruroth

Detuned Ostinatos Build Incredibly Excruciating CHAOS


----------



## Zedcars

Christian Henson Appreciation Obsessiveness Society

BADGE


----------



## Quasar

Zedcars said:


> Christian Henson Appreciation Obsessiveness Society
> 
> BADGE


Bad Audio Destroys Good Editing

TERSE


----------



## el-bo

*T*he *E*arly *R*eflections *S*urpass *E*xpectations

VERBS


----------



## Megreen

el-bo said:


> *T*he *E*arly *R*eflections *S*urpass *E*xpectations
> 
> VERBS


Very Effective Random Bullshit Scene.


*ABYSS*


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*A*rrangers *B*uy *Y*our *S*tring *S*ymphonies
*A*nyway, *B*reaking *Y*our *S*tring *S*ucks
*A*gile *B*assoonists: *Y*outhful *S*porty *S*oloists
*A*rtisans *B*uy *Y*our *S*ynthesizer *S*ecrets
*A*lways *B*low *Y*our *S*ackbut *S*moothly
*A*liens *B*roke *Y*our *S*axophone *S*trap
*A*lligators! *B*eneath *Y*our *S*pecial *S*ettee
*A*lliteration: *B*ecause *Y*ou *S*ee* S*everal
*A*larming *B*agpipes: *Y*our *S*ubstitute *S*iren

CHOPS


----------



## angeruroth

Computers Hated Obsolescency Provokes Saddic PAINS

@synthesizerwriter : What kind of software are you using to create those chains of words?


----------



## synthesizerwriter

angeruroth said:


> Computers Hated Obsolescency Provokes Saddic PAINS
> 
> @synthesizerwriter : What kind of software are you using to create those chains of words?


Wetware! It's all in my head...


----------



## Double Helix

*P*erspiring *A*coustic *I*nstrumentalists *N*avigate *S*cherzos

ANNOY


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*A*mazing *N*eural *N*etwork *O*rchestrates *Y*oungsters
*A*coustic *N*etwork *N*ode* O*verloads *Y*ou
*A*bove *N*inety *N*anometers: *O*rangey-*Y*ellow
*A*utomatic *N*ote *N*eutralisation *O*bfuscates *Y*odelling

GROSS


----------



## synthesizerwriter

synthesizerwriter said:


> Wetware! It's all in my head...


But I could do something in Max... Hmmm...


----------



## Kevin Fortin

synthesizerwriter said:


> *A*mazing *N*eural *N*etwork *O*rchestrates *Y*oungsters
> *A*coustic *N*etwork *N*ode* O*verloads *Y*ou
> *A*bove *N*inety *N*anometers: *O*rangey-*Y*ellow
> *A*utomatic *N*ote *N*eutralisation *O*bfuscates *Y*odelling
> 
> GROSS


Ganymede's rebels overthrew synthetic subjugators.

DROID


----------



## Fredeke

Don't Read Obsolete Instructions, Dear.

RENEW


----------



## Double Helix

*R*ampaging *E*lephants *N*ever *E*ver *W*hisper.

MODAL


----------



## thereus

Musicians often drink a lot

PIANO


----------



## iwritemusic

thereus said:


> Musicians often drink a lot
> 
> PIANO


Please, It's A Non-alcoholic Only

FALSE


----------



## Zedcars

Flatulent Arse Library Sales Explosive.

BLAST


----------



## psy dive

Be lovely and say thanks.

RELAX


----------



## robcs

Russia Enacts Law Against Xylophonists!

STRAW


----------



## Fredeke

Some TRANS Really Are Woke


----------



## robcs

Trumpeters Really Are NOISY Sometimes!


----------



## angeruroth

Noise Over Interestingly Soft Yawns? GREAT!


----------



## CGR

angeruroth said:


> Noise Over Interestingly Soft Yawns? GREAT!


Giggling Real Estate Agents Tickle

MESSY


----------



## MisteR

Most Exciting, Spitfire Symphonic Yodels!

FJORD


----------



## Double Helix

*F*inest *J*azz *O*ffers *R*are *D*isquisitions

AUDIO


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*A*udio *U*nderwater *D*oe*s I*nteresting *O*scillations
STOAT


----------



## Double Helix

*S*ynthesizers *T*ake *O*ver *A*ll *T*ranscriptions

FRANC


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*F*requency* R*esponses *A*re *N*ever *C*ool
NEVER


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*N*o-one *E*ver *V*erifies *E*very *R*esponse
EVERY


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*E*xtreme *V*elocity *E*quals *R*eally *Y*elling!
MIDST


----------



## Barrel Maker

Must I Derail Such Threads?


----------



## Zedcars

Barrel Maker said:


> Must I Derail Such Threads?


No, you must not! 



synthesizerwriter said:


> *E*xtreme *V*elocity *E*quals *R*eally *Y*elling!
> MIDST


Masaharu Iwata Dramatically Scored Tekken

SCORE​


----------



## el-bo

_*S*_eriously *C*oncerned *O*ver *R*oyalties *E*arnt

*SCAMS*


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*S*CAMS* C*an* A*ffect* M*y* S*ound
*S*ynthesizers *C*an *A*lways *M*ake *S*ounds
*S*ome *C*oncerts *A*cquire *M*agnificent *S*tatus
*S*olo *C*ellos *A*re *M*onotonous *S*trings
*S*opranos *C*ould *A*rrange *M*y *S*ongs
*S*ongwriters *C*an *A*lter *M*arimba *S*olos
*S*ongs *C*ould *A*ffect *M*y *S*inging
*S*tartled *C*larinetists *A*ltered *M*y *S*ymphony
*S*eriously *C*oncerned *A*t *M*usical *S*ophistication
*S*oftware *C*an *A*utomatically *M*ix *S*ongs
*S*ome *C*omposers *A*rrange *M*elodies *S*uperbly
*S*ynthesizers *C*an *A*lways *M*angle *S*ounds
*S*intered *C*arbon *A*lloy *M*utes *S*axophones
*S*ynthesisers *C*an *A*utomatically *M*angle *S*ounds
*S*oftware *C*an *A*maze *M*y *S*ister
*S*oftware *C*an *A*lter *M*y *S*ynthesizer
*S*oloists *C*an *A*lways *M*aster *S*ongs
*S*oftware *C*an *A*ppropriately *M*aster *S*ongs
*S*ome *C*omposers *A*dd *M*oog *S*ynthesizers
*S*ynthesizers *C*an *A*ugment *M*usical *S*cores
*S*opranos *C*ould *A*ugment *M*y *S*ongs
*S*ynthesis *C*ould *A*ffect *M*y *S*ound
*S*nares *C*an *A*lter *M*y *S*olos
*S*ongs *C*an *A*maze *M*y *S*ister
*S*oloists *C*an *A*lways *M*umble *S*ongs
*S*ome *C*an *A*cquire *M*usical *S*ophistication
*S*ynthesizers *C*an *A*dd *M*issing *S*emiquavers
*S*oftware *C*an *A*lways *M*ake *S*ongs
*S*mashed *C*rumhorns *A*re *M*ostly *S*hards
*S*ome *C*omposers *A*ttain *M*agnificent *S*tatus
*S*inister *C*ellos *A*re *M*y *S*peciality
*S*oftware *C*an *A*utomatically *M*ake *S*entences
*S*lightly *C*oncerned *A*bout *M*y *S*uspicions
*S*omeone *C*an *A*lways *M*ake *S*entences
*s*ynthesizerwriter *C*an *A*larmingly *M*anipulate *S*entences

MOOGS


----------



## Double Helix

*M*any *O*ld *O*bservances *G*et *STALE*


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*S*ynthetic: *T*hat's *A* *L*ame *E*xcuse!
*S*ounds *T*hat *A*re *L*iterally *E*normous
*S*ome *T*ubas *A*lways *L*eak *E*xcessively
*S*ynthesisers *T*reat *A*udio *L*ike *E*lectricity
*S*tealing *T*impani: *A* *L*udicrous *E*nterprise

TREAT


----------



## Double Helix

*T*hat *R*everb *E*choes* A*cross *T*own
*T*hen, *R*eality *E*clipsed *A*ddled *T*hinking

SHELF


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*S*ackbutts *H*ave *E*xtremely *L*ow *F*requencies
*S*itars *H*arden *E*ven *L*ittle *F*ingers
*S*axophones *H*ave *E*xceptionally *L*arge *F*inger-holes
*S*ome Harmonies *E*xaggerate *L*ow *F*requencies
*S*ophisticated *H*arpsichord *E*xtemporisation *L*acks *F*eeling
*S*ome *H*arpists *E*ventually *L*ose *F*ocus 
*S*aw *H*oners *E*xpect *L*ost *F*ingers

FOCUS


----------



## robcs

French orchestrators can't use sarrusophones

REACT


----------



## Double Helix

*M*arvel *A*t *G*üiros *I*n *CHILI*


----------



## el-bo

*C*hristian *H*enson's *I*ndecent *L*egato *I*ncidents

*SLURS*


----------



## Kyle Preston

*S*everely *L*ubricated *U*sage *R*equiring *S*kittles

*CLOCK*


----------



## KeyboardThis

*C*ompletely *L*atency *O*ptimized *C*annibal *K*alimbas

*FADER*


----------



## Double Helix

*F*riends *A*nd *D*ear *E*nemies, *R*eunite

*STAVE*


----------



## synthesizerwriter

*S*ome *T*empos *A*re *V*ery *E*xciting
*S*oft *T*rumpets *A*re *V*ery *E*xpressive
*S*ampled *T*impani: *A* *V*irtual *E*xplosion
*S*o *T*here! *A*lways *V*ocal *E*xcuses!
*S*trings *T*hat *A*ccompany *V*iolinist *E*xcesses
*S*olos *T*o *A*ugment *V*ocal *E*loquence
*S*ynthesisers *T*hat *A*re* V*ery *E*xpensive...
*S*tereo *T*remolo: *A*lways *V*ery *E*xpansive
*S*moking *T*rombones *A*ttempt *V*irtuoso *E*xperimentation
*S*ackbutts *T*hat *A V*ibraphonist *E*xhumed
*S*erpents *T*hat *A*lter *V*irtuosos *E*xpectations
*S*ome *T*aikos *A*re *V*ery *E*xpressive
*S*purious *T*imecodes *A*larm *V*ideo *E*ditors

TEMPO


----------



## Zedcars

Telesale Elephants Market Promotional Offers






TRUNK


----------



## angeruroth

The Rascals Use N Knowingly
RIGHT?


----------



## Double Helix

*R*avel *I*s *G*etting *H*igh *T*onight

TODAY


----------



## angeruroth

Trembling, Observing Divine Artistry, Yelling "*HELLO!*" (do you remember that feeling?)


----------



## Double Helix

*H*olst *E*mployed *L*eidenschaftlich *L*eaps *O*rnamentally 

*JOWLS*


----------



## angeruroth

Jeez! Our Woodwinds Legato SUCKS


----------

